# Back to Basics aka 'Reacquainting myself with my squat butt'



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm not going to bore anyone with a long intro - I'd bore myself, if nothing else - I've been here long enough and had enough journals....

One difference though - for the first time in nearly 3 years I am injury free! :bounce: Calf healed, ankle healed, shoulder healed. I'm ready to get back to it. :thumbup1:

I know what I *should* be doing, I'm not very good at taking instruction, but I've fannied around for too long, I have no excuse....

(and mainly, I've been really rather horrified by my ever decreasing muscle mass and the resultant swappage for fat...  )

Goal? Get back to the gym and be consistent with it. I did read my (really) old journal and was amazed at what I used to do. Want it again, especially as the people I used to interact with then have all done amazing things and I've just....whinged :sad:

My aim is to grow my muscle back. I'm not interested in being skinny or uber lean, but I don't want to get any bigger, size wise, I just want it to be muscle.... 

I do have a few muscular imbalances to contend with, but I have rehab exercises for that.....

Exercise I do now;

Taekwondo twice a week

Polenastics once a week

Gym three times a week - usual push/pull/legs.

Food stuff- nothing special, right now I'm concentrating on upping my protein and cleaning my diet up a bit. Once I've got that sorted I'll start to tweak.

Erm. That's it. There may be pics when I have something to show


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday = gym.

Warm up 5 mins crosstrainer

Leg ext - 15kg x 50

Dropset 55/45/25kg x 8/10/15

Lying leg curl - 10kg x 40

Dropset 32/25/15kg x 6/10/15

Leg press 145kg 2 x 10, 175kg 1 x 10

Calf circuit - donkey raises 80kg, double drop raises off a step, raises from floor x 10 x3, no rest (feels like a match has been lit up your calf  )

Static bodyweight lunges 2x10 each leg.

Stretches.

2 hours later.....

Taekwondo - bit of running, dodgeball, patterns, loads of press ups, more running under peoples legs, stretching.

Today - Polenastics - not been for over a month due to holidays and work but I did quite well and inverted....working away again next week so no pole and missing a TKD session - hope the hotel has a gym!!! I miss my travelling round the country sampling gyms.....


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

Good luck - you've been there before so will get back again! Go for it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best beklet :thumbup1:


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Ur from bedford?! I go to bedford college


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tonight, I have Taekwondo. Somewhat nervous as it's a grading.....at least I won't get beasted until afterwards......

Mission for this evening - fins a decent and cheap gym in Birmingham city centre.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Beklet said:


> Mission for this evening - fins a decent and cheap gym in Birmingham city centre.....


I'm a thick [email protected] it is then......  - halfway between the office and the hotel - win!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Tonight, I have Taekwondo. Somewhat nervous as it's a grading.....at least I won't get beasted until afterwards......
> 
> Mission for this evening - fins a decent and cheap gym in Birmingham city centre.....


Why don't u go to griffs gym - central fitness?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Why don't u go to griffs gym - central fitness?


Where's that? Knew nowt about it - I don't interact much anymore - link?

(then I can try both  )


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Where's that? Knew nowt about it - I don't interact much anymore - link?
> 
> (then I can try both  )


 @MattGriff get your quads in here and provide a link and directions to your gym please!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Good news on the tkd front...passed my grading am now a green belt


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Watchya ranty.

Good to see you squatting again.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahayeeeeeee! That is fab news indeed.....and good luck with the new journal.....will be here to support you...pft....heehee...well, ya know, in my own special way....haha


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Where's that? Knew nowt about it - I don't interact much anymore - link?
> 
> (then I can try both  )


www.centralfitnessgym.com


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> www.centralfitnessgym.com


Looks good, but miles from the town centre and I'm stuck travelling by train :sad: Is there good public transport?

And...wtf is a jammer? we have one at my gym but never worked out what it's for.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah...got it - about half an hour, train and walk


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Looks good, but miles from the town centre and I'm stuck travelling by train :sad: Is there good public transport?
> 
> And...wtf is a jammer? we have one at my gym but never worked out what it's for.....


Right by Lea Hall train station mate.

A jammer is a combat machine designed to work on explosive drills - most people don't know how to use them mind!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> Right by Lea Hall train station mate.
> 
> A jammer is a combat machine designed to work on explosive drills - most people don't know how to use them mind!


Would it help with taekwondo training? And cool may check it out...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Would it help with taekwondo training? And cool may check it out...


Yes it would


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> Yes it would


How would it help and how do I use the thing? 

Speaking of TKD...I got my green belt, managed to break the blue board convincingly first go, didn't cock up my patterns but was pants at sparring and kicking :lol:

And I went to the gym this morning to train my disco muscles 

Warm up 5 mins crosstrainer

Set of dumbbell flyes 8kg x25

Dumbbell bench press

14kg x10

18kg 2x10 - seems I have an odd injury on the bit betwen thumb and foefinger so went onto the Hammer Strength machine which took the pressure off...

50kg x8

70kg x 6,5

HS Shoulder press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x8

Dip machine

50kg 2x8

Lateral raises

6kg x10

8kg x10

10kg x8

Front raise steering wheel things with plate

10kg 2x6 (I'm at that unfortunate stage where 5kg is way too light and 10kg a bit too heavy....)

One arm reverse tricep pressdown

1 plate x15

Dropset 3 plates x10/2 plates x15

Feels good to be back..don't think my shoulder strength has suffered majorly, just a lack of confidence.... 

And dammit that spelling mistake in the title is really annoying me - @Katy, how do I change it please?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm being dumb...where's the typo?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Katy said:


> I'm being dumb...where's the typo?


In the title - should be 'Reacquainting'


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Beklet said:


> In the title - should be 'Reacquainting'


There ya go..fixed


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck bek, ur a pretty busy gymmer


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Right - now that we're more local to each other we're going to do a session together


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

M_at said:


> Right - now that we're more local to each other we're going to do a session together


Better get my squat on then!!!

Gym. Again. Third time this week... 

And yes this is sad, cos it's puny weights but I'm all excited......because I didn't wimp out and give up :thumbs:

Warm up 5 mins on crosstrainer

Few stretches

Light set of dumbbell pullovers to stretch out ...8kg x15

Narrow grip pulldowns

33kg x10

47kg x8

54kg x6

Wide grip cable row

33kg x10

47kg x8

57kg x6

Deadlifts

40kg x8

60kg x5

70kg x3

80kg x1 :bounce: Yes, it's weedy but it's the most I've lifted in over a year, I'm sure....and I wasn't really scared either... :lol:

Dumbbell hammer curls

8kg x10

12kg x8

16kg x6

Dumbbell preacher curl

8kg x10

Dropset 10/6kg x 8/10

Back extension

10kg x10

20kg x10

Dropset 20/bodyweight x 10/15

All done, now for a huge prawn stirfry....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Freaking 'ell! 16kg hammer curls? holeeeeee shmoleeeeeeee missis...I nearly burst my eyeballs doing 12kgs for that one...sigh.......

Hey, it's great that you are enjoying your training...great isn't it? I had my first proper sess today too and I didn't half feel good that I'd got started again..bout time......

Have a good week...and enjoy Matt's gym...it sounds great....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Freaking 'ell! 16kg hammer curls? holeeeeee shmoleeeeeeee missis...I nearly burst my eyeballs doing 12kgs for that one...sigh.......
> 
> Hey, it's great that you are enjoying your training...great isn't it? I had my first proper sess today too and I didn't half feel good that I'd got started again..bout time......
> 
> Have a good week...and enjoy Matt's gym...it sounds great....


Ha ha thought my elbows were going to snap - and I've lost my grippy cream so had to sneak chalk into my pockets...  (manager not in just the weekend people who are 'just telling you the rules'....)

Aye, hopefully I'll enjoy it - used to love visiting gyms but right now I do feel a bit of an impostor....

TKD tonight ...bit scared....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And...AND...HOW BASTARD HARD IS IT TO FIND TRACKY BOTTOMS WITH POCKETS????FFS!!!!! :cursing:

Women don't need pockets it would seem...of course, we'll take a handbag to the fvcking gym, yeah, that's practical  or maybe we should just put our keys and wallet up our chuff? Seriously....so I tried to buy men's ones and of course they are not designed for ladies' fat ar5es.....:mad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Tkd tonight was good fun...tried new pattern but got the fear of the spiral kick as last time I tried it I sprained my ankle......Instructor thinks I should at least be blue belt by end of year so 6 months two more gradings....

Excited and scared re gyms this week.....I don't exactly blend in......fat choxk with green hairaand face like a bag of spanners.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Tkd tonight was good fun...tried new pattern but got the fear of the spiral kick as last time I tried it I sprained my ankle......Instructor thinks I should at least be blue belt by end of year so 6 months two more gradings....
> 
> Excited and scared re gyms this week.....*I don't exactly blend in......fat choxk with green hairaand face like a bag of spanners*.....


Oi missis...I don't fit into my gym either, ole fart dressed like a feckin' blamange..urrrmmmm I don't know how to spell that..blacmange? that don't look right either.. durrrp....

just go in and do your stuff and never moind the twonks around you...I don't...i swan in like a right madam....hahahaha......take care you..xxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Grrrrr.

Found black tracky bottoms in tk maxx but queue so long had to leave it.....will try again tomorrow.....

Wanted to go to shop for supploes but got out so late it was shut

Finished so late have only just eaten and the gyms will be shut by the time I can get there having digested tea..or they're just too far..or they're crappy chain gyms......bleh.

Better luck with all of above tomorrow.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Uh oh! I sense rant alert......shall I sing to you? or...uurrrrmmmmm...a rhyme?....

Hey diddle diddle, the cat had a tiddle

all over the living room floor

the little dog laughed to see such fun

so the little cat tiddled some more.......urrrrmmm......joke?

An egg, a sosage and two slices of bacon walk into a pub and ask for 3 glasses of whisky.......the barman says "sorry, we don't serve breakfast here" :blink:

okayeeeeee.....i'm going......x


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Grrrrr.
> 
> Found black tracky bottoms in tk maxx but queue so long had to leave it.....will try again tomorrow.....


You did fold them up tight and hide them in with the luggage so you can find them again?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

They had a dozen pairs...gtg for gym after work tomorrow as office next door to station...assuming this sore throat doesn't become a cold


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Soooo....off I went to Central Fitness to train legs. I nearly turned tail and ran when it became apparent I clearly don't look like I've ever trained in my life 

Upon wandering down the corridor, the lads with the sled/prowler thing asked me if I was there for yoga :blink:

Anyhow...the owner was lovely and looked after me and I did some stuff.

Leg press (because I FIT!!!! :bounce: )

40kg x10

80kg x10

120kg x10

160kg x8

200kg 2x5 bit feeble but I felt happy

Leg extl...few sets of 8-10 no idea of weight really think I went up to 50kg

Same on leg curl but the machine had numbers....

Sldl 50kg 2x6

Calf raises on a leg press machine 10 reps each at 50, 100, 150kg

Done.....quite enjoyed it there were people doing proper things, like [email protected] a tyre with a hammer and deadlifting really heavy stuff lol

Hope I get another course in Brum soon....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Fab


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Beklet....great that you tried a new gym and I lolled my bloopin head off about being asked if you were there to do yoga....fook! that really did make me larrrrfff....

i've gotta say that i don't look like I do a whole lotta training myself...lol...hilarious when you then go to the weights sections and dead over 50 or something and the blokes look amazed that im even in there despite me looking like a marshmallow, pink at that....hahahaha....love it....

glad you had a good session though, makes you feel great don't it?...have a good day....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry I missed you, I don't work Wed evenings but glad to see Lee looked after you.

We have a Yoga studio in some units next to the gym so we get a lot of women walking down then running off quickly ha ha.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Hope I get another course in Brum soon....


So do I after reading your description


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> Sorry I missed you, I don't work Wed evenings but glad to see Lee looked after you.
> 
> We have a Yoga studio in some units next to the gym so we get a lot of women walking down then running off quickly ha ha.


Ah I see...I won't take it as an insult though I look even less of a yoga bunny PMSL!!!

Was all set to go Thurs but the rest of the people on my training course went out for steak, how could I refuse? :lol:



M_at said:


> So do I after reading your description


Ha ha it was ace - got some odd looks but there was only one other woman in the gym....and....monolift!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No gym today, I have the Cold From Hell. Someone suggested hay fever. If they could find anything green in Birmingham City Centre (apart from my hair) good luck to them.... 

Throat feels like I've been eating razor blades....

I now have a polo shirt for Taekwondo though - the t-shirt was great but far too tight around the neck and a bit tight on the arms...lol and that was a men's L.....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Ah I see...I won't take it as an insult though I look even less of a yoga bunny PMSL!!!
> 
> Was all set to go Thurs but the rest of the people on my training course went out for steak, how could I refuse? :lol:
> 
> Ha ha it was ace - got some odd looks but there was only one other woman in the gym....and....monolift!!


Two monolifts :thumb:

There is a female powerlifter who trains there who is usually in on Tue/Thur and Fri but she was away competing in Russia last week.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

MattGriff said:


> Two monolifts :thumb:
> 
> There is a female powerlifter who trains there who is usually in on Tue/Thur and Fri but she was away competing in Russia last week.


There were indeed....

Ah so at leas two women train there then? 

Next time I fancy [email protected] a tyre with a hammer - looked like fun 

Never did find out what the jammer business is all about...(but it was leg day)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

In for the foul mouth rants :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

There will shortly be one about the DHSS/DWP/Scummy cvnts who have the cheek to treat me like a benefit cheat because they can't prove something that happened in 1992......and have lied to me on the phone they must be fvcking stupid and should watch exactly who the fvck they're lying to, given that I can out legalese them...Cockwombles.

If the govt doesn't expect businesses to keep their records past 6 years, why the hell do they expect me to have records from 20 years ago? They are being remarkably cvnty. :cursing:

The rant will be after I'm dosed up on decongestants and painkillers as I have cotton wool head right now...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Back at TKD today.

Christ.......

I know my cv fitness is shyte but for crying out loud....zig zag running up and down a slope then a run to the end and back...3 times. Managed twice...then sparring....then patterns. I honestly looked like I was about to have a coronary...now I understand I'm not fit, or fast but for once, just ONCE can I not be the slowest and crappest?

Meh. Debating weights tomorrow as it's pole too...Hmmm...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Pole yesterday. I was OK, nowt special. Did an invert, took a leg off. Seems most of the burning tigh pain I have comes from newly formed skin tags which are a result of me having fat leggies that rub... :sad:

Was never a problem before but some are flat and can hardly slice them off, and while my local GP is happy to remove moles, tags etc, getting past the receptionist is near impossible (and last time he just froze the moles off anyway - and they've come back)

Maybe I should try that freeze treatment for warts, see if I can get rid?

More training tonight but may go to gym first - because I'm mental...

And my calves are tight. Need to get Agent Orange back out...


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Pole yesterday. I was OK, nowt special. Did an invert, took a leg off. Seems most of the burning tigh pain I have comes from newly formed skin tags which are a result of me having fat leggies that rub... :sad:


Tie them off with the thinnest gauge fishing line or thread you can find. They just drop off and heal over.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

M_at said:


> Tie them off with the thinnest gauge fishing line or thread you can find. They just drop off and heal over.


Some of them are flat though, like moles, if that makes sense....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well. That was pants.

Rubbish gym session. Dumbbell chest press 14kg x10, 18kg x10 20kg x8...pain in hand too much, made my arm weak (the pain is between my thumb and index finger, and only on pressing movements) so went onto hammer strength press 50kg x 10 70kg x 6

HS shoulder press 30kg x10 40kg x8 50kg x 6

Gave up and went home....

Taekwondo..would have been great if I'd not had a stiff hip and achilles tendon from Monday. SO angry and frustrated that I'm heading for injury again.....going to talk to a chap from TKD who is also a PT as he had the same problems as me and sorted them....may be a few weeks wait though :sad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well... Bob got the rolling pin out last night. To say my IT band is tight would be an understatement - couldn't even stand light pressure...

Foam rollered this morning, and my calves are in agony, my quads are ok but IT band near my hip is also very sore.....

Have Agent Orange in the car, ready for gym session this pm, even if it's just rolling around in agony....

Also contacted Polenastics teacher (who works in the local sports clinic) to see if they have someone on site to do sports massage, as previously I'd have had to go to Luton......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Meh workout today - due to my lower back and leg issues, just went for upper back today...

Much rolling around on Agent Orange with accompanying gurns - it bloody hurt! No 'apply pressure until the pain recedes' here - it did not recede :sad:

5 mins warm up crosstrainer

Wide grip pulldowns

33kg x10

47kg x10

54kg x8

I can't even remember if I attempted the next weight up. FFS.... :wacko:

Cable row

33kg x10

47kg x8

57kg x8

67kg x6

Had a go at the facepulls - really felt it, even with piddly weight

4 plates x10

5 plates x10

7 plates x10

Cable upright rows (dunno why, they hurt my elbows)

7 plates 2x10

Hammer curls 10kg x10....

Then all the 12/14/16kg dumbbells were in use. Grrr.

However...have 2 sports massages booked in for next week. Tues is the girl from the gym, and Fri is someone I know from FB who I didn't know was a sports masseuse....will see who I like best


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

yay for facepulls! :bounce: good sess missis, well I think considering you were feeling a bit "meh"...have a great weekend..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

@Flubs

Avi amended to show the squat butt I would like to reacquaint myself with...and the belly I didn't used to have :lol:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beklet said:


> @Flubs
> 
> Avi amended to show the squat butt I would like to reacquaint myself with...and the belly I didn't used to have :lol:


Quality haunch on show there Bek:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

It used to be.....this is why I'm back on the weights :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Quality haunch on show there Bek:thumbup1:


Berrrluddie Nora! That is ace. Running off right now to find one of my bum.....sad to say yours is much better and I've always had a pot belly, even when I was at my thinnest....sod!

Runs off to find arras pic.......


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beklet said:


> It used to be.....this is why I'm back on the weights :lol:


Mmmmmm. A worthy goal indeed


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

In honour of growing my glutes back (and because I need to work them and my hamstrings to combat this bloody atp...)

Did a proper girly leg workout today...AFTER ad hour and a half of weeding...yeah I'm so hardcore... 

5 mins crosstrainer

Agent Orange foam rolling fun

Leg ext

35kg x12

45kg x12

55kg x10

65kg x10

Leg curl

15kg x10

20kg x10

25kg x10

32kg x10

39kg x8

Glute machine

35kg x10

45kg x10

55kg x8

Adductor

75kg x10

95kg x10

115kg x8

Abductor

85kg x10

105kg x10

125kg x8

Hip raise thrusty things with 10kg plate 2x10

Lots of stretches.

Feel odd today - headachey and groggy..and I slept too much last night. Not good.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great session and...and...migodyourarrselooks good.....bugger..... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

The pic is 3 years old...just sayin' 

Don't have a recent one (phones don't come with wide angle lens, amirite? )


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Anyhoo.....enough messing around.....

Going to have to write myself a programme, so I know what's what. And if I'm actually improving. Need to get my numbers back up, I'm still 40kg off my dead PB and I'm still terrified of squats can't even remember the last time I did them (which makes a mockery of this journal title oh yes it does)

We'll ignore bench cos it's sh1t and I use dumbbells anyway.....less strain on my wrists, for some reason....

Back to basics is going to mean, squats, deads, MP, bench (dumbbell), dips and pullups (still assisted cos I'm heavy) and loads of glute and ab work to counter my imbalances. Will go away and have a think..


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Anyhoo.....enough messing around.....
> 
> Going to have to write myself a programme, so I know what's what. And if I'm actually improving. Need to get my numbers back up, I'm still 40kg off my dead PB and I'm still terrified of squats can't even remember the last time I did them (which makes a mockery of this journal title oh yes it does)
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of having a plan. I can't see how these 'instinctive' trainers ever get anywhere lol. I plan everything out weeks in advance and run through each workout several times in my mind before I do it. Once I've visualised the upcoming session enough times the actual lifting bit is easy.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh...and Bob bought some new monkey shoes yesterday - gutted they had nowt cool in my size, and nowt much in their online shop so I had to bite the bullet and go elsewhere...and found these.....will be arriving in a couple of weeks. I loved the green and turquoise ons but are only available in the US but these are pretty too....yay monkey feet shoes!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mingster said:


> I'm a big fan of having a plan. I can't see how these 'instinctive' trainers ever get anywhere lol. I plan everything out weeks in advance and run through each workout several times in my mind before I do it. Once I've visualised the upcoming session enough times the actual lifting bit is easy.


I used to do this...few weeks back I went through my old (really old) journal and was astonished by what I used to do...need to get that back....

I know what I'll be doing this evening then...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will stick to a push/pull/legs thing for now, but will stick to simple basic movements to get my strength up.

Despite having TKD tonight, fancy going to the gym (strike while the motivation is hot lol) and it's push day. For me and the whole world lol.....

Was thinking...

Dumbbell bench press

Dips

Shoulder press

Flyes

Lateral raise

Skullcrushers

Only one problem here...have a weird pain on palm between index finger and thumb, and it hurts when pressed...which for the last fortnight has made dumbbell pressing very difficult, to the point I've had to resort to a machine (where I can push the handles with the heel of my hand)

Also sore on wrist joint, quite stiff in morning but doesn't hurt to move etc, only when pressed....

Anyone any ideas? Think I may have strained something, difficult to tell...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

hummmm...I can't think what that may be...perhaps you have bruised the pad on your thumb somehow and that is impeding your grip?...maybe you did that when you were gardening? when you were holding the garden tool perhaps? I dunno really.....soz...

i like the sound of your workout..similar to what I do..I always do my bench with dumbells too, with a slight incline though....have a great day missis..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sometimes do incline too..only 30 degrees though...don't like 45 for some reason.....to much shoulder...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Sometimes do incline too..only 30 degrees though...don't like 45 for some reason.....to much shoulder...


yes, I think that too, I have it on the lowest one, so very nearly a flat bench but not quite..I have to protect my shoulders as I'm prone to injury in that area, shoulder/upper back...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Today's trauma.....

Looked in the mirror and noticed something on my arm, near the armpit.......

mg:

Bingo Wings!!!!

:blink: :crying:

That shiz is not acceptable.

:angry:

*traumatised*


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Today's trauma.....
> 
> Looked in the mirror and noticed something on my arm, near the armpit.......
> 
> ...


BINGO WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINGS....GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! :scared:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

They're not quite that bad...... :lol:

Yet.

Went to gym yesterday, then didn't train.....gym was rammed and I was on a time limit so bought a ticket for Sunday's show and chatted to the manager instead...who was fuming about the bench press comp at the aftershow.....

Apparently for the ladies bench press, we get to use a 10kg barbell...... :blink: ..I don't for one minute think the comp will be overtaken by 6 stone cardio bunnies...manager was most annoyed and said it should at least be the Oly bar.....the blokes get 40kg not even a plate a side...is this to aid inclusion for the bicep boys? 

Meh..anyhow.....went to TKD and I was RUBBISH. So frustrated!!! Started sparring and I was basically getting beaten up by a teenager (and she's my mates daughter as well)..for some reason I just couldn't take the hits and started getting more and more irate.....and rubbish. THink I have a mental block - I really hate sparring against girls - even though they hurt just something bothers me about it....

Had a proper hissy fit when I got home, Bob managed to calm me down at least 

This afternoon I have my sports massage...dreading it and excited at the same time - warned the manager she would hear me screaming from the gym :laugh:

Following that I may have a sauna....not had one for AGES......then Pole. After I've washed all the massage stuff off.......I will sleep well tonight.... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

You know it's bad when you lie down, ready for a sports massage, the masseuse makes an exploratory prod of your calf and says 'Oh my god' with a little tremble of fear.

As expected, I am extremely tight and crunchy (ooer missus:devil2 and will definitely be going back once a week for the next month...it's going to take a lot of work to loosen me up (fnar)

Following that, I had a nice sauna, and a shower to wash off the grease, then off to hang from a pole.... (hur hur oh ffs...)

I was predictably, somewhat shyte at it, and getting a massive calf and foot cramp while inverting was not helping matters 

Need to do some serious mobility work. And horror of horrors, I even contemplated a diet earlier, as it seems my size and weight is getting in the way - of my flexibility, of my cv fitness for TKD, of my strength for pole - would be easier to hold myself up using only my thighs if I were somewhat lighter....

I am quietly horrified at this prospect as the thought of counting macros, or weighing food turns me into an obsessive food bore and binge monster. Ugh.

Still, something has to be done....that hour in the little room was bloody agony!!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Bob gave me another leg massage when I got in - it was intensely painful!!!

Refused to do the backwards hill running at TKD and stretched instead.....was a technical class and good fun...still very stiff and my achilles tendon still tight but been on the Mobility WOD site to see how to sort that out. I need a small hard ball, apparently 

Tried to eat some food but belly feels odd - probably the massage and everything...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah yes...that ole diet thing....hideous. I know. I often wish as I'm hanging off the chin station that I was a tad lighter so I could actually pull myself up instead of pretending I'm spdoing some sort of forefront in sports science back stretch....lol.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Same as...there was a time I was 5kg off doing a full chin...then I put on nearly 2 stone :lol:

Feeling better this morning...after a lot of stretching during the class and the technical work, feel sore this morning, but a lot looser...

Should finally get to the gym this afternoon for chest day.

When I go to the other sadist lady tomorrow, think I will get her to do my shoulders and back as when I do shoulder press, my shoulders do the whole rice krispy impression


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Undies!

Got a bit angry earlier, due to bra trauma...finally went into the uber pricey looking shop in town...by this point I had given up and wanted someone else to do the work (this is what we pay staff for in poncey shops, right?)

Wandered in...looking a total pikey, I might add.... :lol:

Told the lady I wanted this style, in this size, and comfy so I didn't want to stab my own eyes out after 10 mins, and with a price tag that didn't make my ruined eyes water any more.....

To be fair she came up with the goods, and from the 'normal' price range (as pretty as the posh ones were, in my world £75 is somewhat excessive for a bra...:eek:

We'll see how it fits tomorrow, might even wear a dress....

Bob has a craving for liver and onions so tonight, I'm going to be learning to cook that....as I still have a fear of liver from childhood, might be interesting.....

Before that though, I'm off t'gym to finally do push day....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gymmage...

Warm up on crosstrainer

Agent Orange Love - noted actually that my left leg is less painful to roll now - right leg still canes though!! :lol:

Went for machines cos a) I'm a wimp and my hand still hurts and B) every day is chest day at Gold's (and all the benches were taken)

HS chest press

30kg x12

40kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x6

80kg x6 

HS shoulder press

20kg x10

30kg x10

40kg x8

45kg x6 

Pec deck

26kg x12

33kg x10

40kg x8 dropset 19kg x14

One arm lateral raise

6kg x12

8kg x10

10kg x8

Pressdown

6pl x12

8pl x12

10pl x8 dropset 5pl to failure (about 15)

Think that's it - short and sweet...

Chap who recommended sadist woman came over to ask how it went on Tuesday...and I didn't make a total tit of myself as he is THE eye candy in the gym..... :drool:

Pound of liver purchased from the supermarket, so will start on that for Bob later...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh and for @JANIKvonD...fat lass on a pole...enjoy your tea..... :scared: (note these were taken over a year ago, before Bob bashed my shin in I can't do the first one anymore, and I'm no better at the other two :lol: )

Pics up for a limited time only....


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I love the title of this journal :thumb: and will read properly over weekend.

Cool pics.....I once went to a pole dancing fitness class, my word, its tough! I didnt realise the pole spins so jumped on and very nearly did some damage spinning off. :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol - I hate it when it's set to spin - makes me dizzy and queasy :lol:

I just go for the strength aspect...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Lol - I hate it when it's set to spin - makes me dizzy and queasy :lol:
> 
> I just go for the strength aspect...


Yeah it did seem good for that, but I just thought sooner or later, I will cause myself serious damage so left it alone, I have little co-ordination at the best of times, nevermind sideways on a spinning pole! :lol:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Yeah those pictures tell me that your gym needs to clean their floors :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

M_at said:


> Yeah those pictures tell me that your gym needs to clean their floors :lol:


Nah that's from the studio....

Go to a different studio atm...rubber matting =less dusty feet


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Oh and for @JANIKvonD...fat lass on a pole...enjoy your tea..... :scared: (note these were taken over a year ago, before Bob bashed my shin in I can't do the first one anymore, and I'm no better at the other two :lol: )
> 
> Pics up for a limited time only....
> 
> ...


I can work with positions 2&3 pal, don't worry 

Oh & subd!!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yeah sorry about the gurny faces 

Takes some concentration to get my little paws to stay....

The liver went down well - I cooked a pound of liver with bacon and onions and he ate almost all of it.....gannet :lol:

Off to see the other sadist lady tonight, only for half an hour this time so will get my shoulders sorted - especially as I may be popping to the gym for pull day....

Probably best to stick with journals for a bit - every time I go in gen con I start ranting at people....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Yeah sorry about the gurny faces
> 
> Takes some concentration to get my little paws to stay....
> 
> ...


liver gives me the boke!

who u been ranting at?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Yeah sorry about the gurny faces
> 
> Takes some concentration to get my little paws to stay....
> 
> ...


Must be ur hormones :rolleye:

xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> liver gives me the boke!
> 
> who u been ranting at?


It does me....I was going to try some, then I got a whiff...ugh. Odd, cos I'm happy enough to eat pate, haggis, ******* etc...

Ah, just people in gen con



Fatstuff said:


> Must be ur hormones :rolleye:
> 
> xx


Ha...don't need them as an excuse I am just a grumpy shouty git - all the time, not just for a couple of days a month :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to the other sadist lady...unsurprisingly I have very tight shoulders...or I did - now they are nice and not all hunched up


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> It does me....I was going to try some, then I got a whiff...ugh. Odd, cos I'm happy enough to eat pate, haggis, ******* etc...
> 
> Ah, just people in gen con
> 
> ...


Sod!i put my quote in the wrong place...........again.....duuurrrrpppp.....numpties gonna numpt beklet...numpties gonna numpt...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PharmaDub said:


> Strong on chest and shoulders :whistling: :beer:


And I was stronger this week 

Allotment fail this morning. Meant to get there befoer it warmed up but then realised all I an really do is a bit of weeding and strimming. Can't imagine the local residents would be at all chuffed with me and my petrol strimmer at 8am on a Sunday :lol:

Off to the gym shortly for a quick pull workout - still no deads as my hip is still a bit iffy and is the first thing to twang....manager thinks the gym will be quiet today, but you never can tell....

And then off course I'm off to the Muscletalk show in town - not sure who's going, but I know @Bad Alan is competing, and apparently 4 blokes from the gym, and a girl in Bikini we've been asked to look out for - apparently no Jodie Marsh this year... :lol:

These shows are all the same - I feel fat and bleurgh but then I start thinking maybe I should diet....then I don't 

At least I'm up for it this year - I have no idea why I even went last year, I was just not into it at al...in fact I left in such a bad mood!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

See u there missy. Im looking out for blue hair right?

I literally have the biggest bum and the smallest waist so grab me if u see me first 

Oh and where's best to park?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Oh and that girl im bikini isn't competing anymore. You were talking about Charlotte right?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh and that girl im bikini isn't competing anymore. You were talking about Charlotte right?


Dunno her name - the one who's family didn't support her?

Parking is shyte on a Sunday - it used to be free, not sure if it still is.....couple of multi storeys in town but they close one....

http://www.bedford.gov.uk/transport_and_streets/parking/car_parks_-_public_and_private.aspx

Riverside and River Street are nearest, but River St usually closed Sundays....

You can also park at the college for a couple of quid - it's only a two minute walk away....

If you're really stuck, there's a couple of free spaces outside the Inland Revenue building on Cardington Road - less than 5 mins away....

Yeah scruffy blue hair and a face like a slapped arris - and a proper vacant look on my face


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Yes thats Charlotte. She pulled out. Anyway thank u! I will hopefully find somewhere. Never been to Bedford before so ****ting it. Hate not knowing where to park!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Horrid one way system......with a one way system within it. Ugh.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

this makes me sad. Im blatantly going to get lost and park miles away!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well I parked at the college which was literally a 2 min walk away. Thanks for the advice! Couldn't see any blue hair though  hope u had a good day!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I did have a good day - I was sat upstairs, out of the way, where i could actually see :lol:

I actually sat a few seats away from Lancashirerose from TM and she recognised me, but she had to leave early to get home...

First thing...gym, Agent Orange love...

It occurred to me halfway through my lat pulldowns I'd not done a proper warm up. oops.

Lat pulldowns

33kg x10

40kg x10

47kg x8

54kg x6

61kg x5 

Cable rows

40kg x10

47kg x10

57kg x8

67kg x6

No equipment free for facepulls so did straight arm pressdowns

19kg x10

26kg x8

Dumbbell hammer curls

12kg x10

14kg x10

16kg x8

Then home for bath and fodder....

Went to the Muscletalk show. As always, it was bloody boiling!!! And as ever, it made me motivated.....just having protein trauma atm. Bob likes Myofusion, but they don't seem to sell the old one anymore, and the new ones contain either loads of rice protein (WTF?) or, and I sh1t you not, hydrogenated soy oil :blink:

I like Extreme, though the Pro-6 has soy in it too....so Whey for me.....though I remember liking Pro-Peptide - bloody expensive though!!!

As the local shop is a bit hit and miss, may have to order online - who's good, and not about to bankrupt me?

Anyhow, to the show.....

And congrats to @Bad Alan, I was right up at the back sop can't comment so much on your condition but the bloke to your right was huge! Not sure how I don't recognise him from the gym...... 

Bikini. Now, I've never been convinced by Bikini, and I'm still not. I just don't get it. It's the bending over rear pose that just...bothers me. and the saggy bums bothered me, I know they're not meant to be muscular but it did my head in :ban:

BodyFitness - they appear to have changed the rules again, no black bikinis...but, it was Bodyfitness. It was OK.

Women's Physique - was OK, except I missed most of it,as I went to the shop for a bottle of water....  Looked OK from where I was but still like Bodyfitness? I dunno, would have to see more shows....

Men's Physique - first impressions were 'WTF??' Shorts so long you can't see their quads...I did think it was the disco muscle class, although I find the physiques themselves aesthetically pleasing as they all had tiny waists....I like the tiny waist thing...but the shorts should be a little shorter - it's not a half physique class, right? 

Men's classes were as usual...

And damn the Fitness lady had a nice figure too.... 

Left before the big blokes came on......

Was a good day, just feel hot an uncomfortable - damn heat!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I like the mens physique class. I think they should have the short shorts like miami pro... totally agree, its the waists that do it.

That bikini class wasn't v good. The standard at Portsmouth was much higher. The bums aren't meant to be saggy. Theyre meant to have nice rounded firm glutes.

Women's physique are bigger than bodyfitness but I thought the two girls at Bedford were good for the class. Good, lively routines, enjoyed their time up there etc.

Was a good show!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> I like the mens physique class. I think they should have the short shorts like miami pro... totally agree, its the waists that do it.
> 
> That bikini class wasn't v good. The standard at Portsmouth was much higher. The bums aren't meant to be saggy. Theyre meant to have nice rounded firm glutes.
> 
> ...


Aye, Bikini seemed to be a higher standard last year (hark at me, like I know what I'm talking about  ) but Bodyfitness was about the same.....and no 'celebs' this time :lol:

Just subbed to a load of journals as I keep reading them ad hoc and missing stuff....

And tomorrow I have to go food shopping. ANd protein shopping. Blargh. :death:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Aye, Bikini seemed to be a higher standard last year (hark at me, like I know what I'm talking about  ) but Bodyfitness was about the same.....and no 'celebs' this time :lol:
> 
> Just subbed to a load of journals as I keep reading them ad hoc and missing stuff....
> 
> And tomorrow I have to go food shopping. ANd protein shopping. Blargh. :death:


Hope you sub to me, Beklet:whistling: Just been looking at your programme for yesterday. A big set of exercises there, good weight on the lat pulls. I enjoy those as you get a good stretch for your lower back too.

Subbed:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol actually yes it was one of them......

Protein shake drunk....and I'm starting to feel hungry. Lol. Have to buy more today, we only have one scoop left....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> Hope you sub to me, Beklet:whistling: Just been looking at your programme for yesterday. A big set of exercises there, good weight on the lat pulls. I enjoy those as you get a good stretch for your lower back too.
> 
> Subbed:thumbup1:


Re the lat pulldowns - was all good but have a weird injury in my hand - it's the reason I'm doing machines on push day, and now it interferes with pull day too :sad:

I know what's causing it - excessive allotment weeding - I tend to weed with my left hand, and I don't know why 

Meanwhile...I managed to avoid the shop with its tempting crisps this morning....

Had my protein shake, am starting to get hungry, but have a cup of tea to stave it off for a bit...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Re the lat pulldowns - was all good but have a weird injury in my hand - it's the reason I'm doing machines on push day, and now it interferes with pull day too :sad:
> 
> I know what's causing it - excessive allotment weeding - I tend to weed with my left hand, and I don't know why
> 
> ...


Just an idea about your trouble with your hands. Is it using a trowel when you're gardening that may be causing the problem, the twisting when digging?

I get a similar pain from using a hand held scanning device at work to stock check items - similar to those that supermarket staff use when scanning items. They are held in such a way that the thumb is at an obtuse angle to the base of the wrist, causing pain with the hand.

I have adapted my grip so that I hold the device without letting my thumb stray away from my fingers and there's no problem now. Does this make sense? It's not easy to explain! Just try an alternate grip on your garden implements for a while. Also, I tend to use the close grip angle bar more than the long bar when doing lat pulls. Different muscles are affected.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> Just an idea about your trouble with your hands. Is it using a trowel when you're gardening that may be causing the problem, the twisting when digging?
> 
> I get a similar pain from using a hand held scanning device at work to stock check items - similar to those that supermarket staff use when scanning items. They are held in such a way that the thumb is at an obtuse angle to the base of the wrist, causing pain with the hand.
> 
> I have adapted my grip so that I hold the device without letting my thumb stray away from my fingers and there's no problem now. Does this make sense? It's not easy to explain! Just try an alternate grip on your garden implements for a while. Also, I tend to use the close grip angle bar more than the long bar when doing lat pulls. Different muscles are affected.


Nah I use my hands but it is easier on all lifts with suicide grip lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

you said keeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssps!! :death:

Kettles, salt and vinegar

Cheesy wotsits

Vegetable crisps

Sweet potato crisps

gaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......

wanders off chewing arm starting at the bottom and working up...  xxxx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> you said keeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssps!! :death:
> 
> Kettles, salt and vinegar
> 
> ...


No no no....what you want is Chilli Doritos, Prawn Cocktail Seabrooks, Worcester Sauce Seabrooks, Twisters and pickled onion Monster Munch.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

phwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr Worcester sauce seabrooks...my fave....when I was younger I wrote the company telling them that they were my favourite crisps and they invited me to the factory to have a look round....flol!!! and when i left they gave me a whole box of worcester sauce crisps...whayeeee...that pleased me muchly...hahaha....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awreeeet shegger. good w.e?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aye....not a bad one.....b ut now I said I'd diet.....ffs

Went to supermarket bought a load of salad and veg......

Taekwondo was hard work, very technical....knackered!

And the reason I don't diet? I forgot (after boiling a load of eggs) that the company I'm visiting tomorrow is laying on lunch....and weds is a family thing at a chinese buffet..no pro lem there I usually load up on duck 

Macros for today 1449 kcal (oops)

Fat 73g

Carbs 71g

Protein 126g

As ever, am low on protein.....

Found some today but no normal myofusion for bob or extreme for me....got pro-pep and on gold standard...will see how they are....


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Oh...and Bob bought some new monkey shoes yesterday - gutted they had nowt cool in my size, and nowt much in their online shop so I had to bite the bullet and go elsewhere...and found these.....will be arriving in a couple of weeks. I loved the green and turquoise ons but are only available in the US but these are pretty too....yay monkey feet shoes!!
> 
> View attachment 127233


Not sure about the Frogs feet but these in the Mens best buy i have ever made  good luck with the Frogs Feet 

ASICS LADY GEL-KINSEI 4 Running Shoes


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Bekerlettie....I'm sweating like a horse today...but I have two sleeves so that is good...:laugh: Have a good 'un missis...x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Aye....not a bad one.....b ut now I said I'd diet.....ffs
> 
> Went to supermarket bought a load of salad and veg......
> 
> ...


for the cals....pro doesnt look low to me tbh, as long as the fats are good


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> for the cals....pro doesnt look low to me tbh, as long as the fats are good


cals quite low.....protein also a bit low..fats are good, or at least I think they're good - no dirty vegetable oils 

Luch didn't happen as I wanted to get back, so at least when I get home I can eat something 'proper' :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dazbcos1969 said:


> Not sure about the Frogs feet but these in the Mens best buy i have ever made  good luck with the Frogs Feet
> 
> ASICS LADY GEL-KINSEI 4 Running Shoes
> 
> View attachment 128207


I have some 'proper' running shoes - give me terrible shin splints :lol:

Hmmm....food so far looking OK except a bit high in carbs. wasn't so hungry yesterday,starving today....  As long as it averages out OK, I'm not going to stress about it....

Just been to Polenastics. Tried a Crucifix and an Aquarius - almost got the Aquarius, but had trouble holding my vast bulk up without skinning my thighs :sad:

Much more graceful than me - the Aquarius is similar but with the rear leg bent forward....






Had a horribly embarrassing moment. Iwas chatting tomy mate at pole saying any thigh holds were going to hurt a lot...she looked at me and said 'Yes. that's some proper bruising you have on your legs'

As the ground swallows me up, I reply 'That's not bruises, that's just sore where my fat legs have been chafing in the heat :crying: :death:

That sh1t is not cool.........

Bloke from TKD has just qualified as a PT. On his page is a 30 day ab challenge, going from zero to hundreds of sit ups a day. Might doit, for fun. Except I can't do situps without someone sitting on my feet :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Macros for yesterday - Kcal 1660 (still quite low)

Fat 62g

Carbs 118g (bit too high - I prefer to be under 100g)

Protein 157g (better)

And I started the Pro-Peptide today. Bleurgh. This used to be NICE - WTF happened?? It's all thick and gritty and rammed full of sweeteners. Urgh.

Tonight we're going for a Chinese buffet, so recording that may be really difficult


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

In like flint!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sooo...

I would tell you my macros but I've just been to a Chinese buffet and have no clue how to record it....safe to say my protein is probably well up as I probably ate half a tray of duck :lol:

However. Today we went to see Bob's new bike. It's a Suzuki GS550L and all the controls are in exactly the right place for stumpy little me!!! Apart from the fact I can't touch the ground.... :cursing: I think Bob won't be having this bike long because I look cooler on it. First things first though....had a little play on the 125, and my coordination is pants!!! My brain tells me that on a bike you use the brake on the handlebar..Bob tells me not! Despite having wanted to ride a bike forever, but being put off by my lack of height and the cost, think I'd better finally book myself in for that CBT - a few months playing on the 125 and hopefully by the time I take my full test, Bob will have lowered the Suzuki 

Now sitting here with terrible indigestion, waiting for my belly to stop aching before I go to bed.

And another deep tissue leg massage tomorrow. Eep.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not with it today.....having diet fatigue already...starting to get obsessive and feel trapped.....somethings not right I jist feel.stressed and on edge......think it's having too much to do and I don't know where to start so I'm not going to enjoy anything bexause I'll be worrying about the other thing I need to do.....

JUst had second leg massage. If anything it was more painful than last week. Feeling really disheartened atm tbh.....

On her advice though, will be doing the beginners yoga class in 15 mins


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Can only deal with one thing at a time


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet. Listen to me. You worry too much about your appearance. OK, I'm a man - but - I'm a married man...my wife is constantly antagonised about the way she looks, is, and does. She's a woman.

Go out in the street...take a look around....fat chavs smoking, humdrum run-of-the-mill tedious lifestyles. Could be no fault of their own, but moreoften

it's because they are stuck in a rut. A routine.

You are not like that. You exercise regularly, you have a fantastic routine and you ENJOY your training.

I'm just saying, Beklet, that you are so superior to those people who don't have any self respect....you go for it!

Please try to snap out of the 'woman syndrome thing' and love your training, love yourself.

You are great. You are on this site to move forward and accomplish goals.

We will help you all the way, my good friend


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will answer properly later when at a pc...I sucked at yoga so much it was embarrassing....

Not my appearance, I have a bathroom to decorate, an allotmemt to weed, a car to help weld, a wagon to rebuild, a flat to tidy, usual housework etc on top as well as the stress of sorti g out my mother's estate, all of which needs doing this weekend (except the bathroom but I'm fed up of not having a shower)

The amount of stress I'm feeling right now is quite horrendous.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

PM if you like.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aw...such kind words from you all...

Mardy fit over, had a wobbler on the way home from the gym....

I fixate on my appearance when everything else gets out of control lol.

Things that are bugging me;

My bathroom is still stripped to nowt, and I'm sick of having no shelves, and blank plaster walls. And no shower but haven't had time to sort it out.

My cooker is not long for this world - one of the rings doesn't work, neither does the grill or top oven and so I have to buy a new one....I hate buying new appliances....

THe rest of the flat is a tip due to having a lot of my mum's stuff in and having NO TIME (see the theme) to sort everything

Tomorrow I have to go and scatter my mum's ashes. My aunt will be there, and we're not a close family, though I get on great with my aunt, I can imagine I will probably rarely see her again and that makes me sad. It's one thing seeing family occasionally when you know they're always there, quite another when you think that's it.....

THis weekend is the Polenastics open weekend and I really want to go, BUT my best mate has a weekend off for once (she works shifts) and we have to finish my car, so she can get hers done. She does various sports and somehow we have to work around our various activities AND I have to strim the allotment to avoid getting another bollocking from the council AND I need to eat, sleep, sh1t.... :lol:

Work is hellishly busy, I have a whole new set of regulations to learn..joy.

My hair has faded to a nasty blue colour but I don't want to dye it again and bleaching it will kill it so I have nasty hair (OK that IS appearance based but sometimes I like to look presentable at work and not have 2 inch roots)

Then the sports massage - oh dear god it hurt more than the last one! SHe recommended no more weight training for a bit. Stuff that. She also recommended yoga. Fortunately there was a class about half an hour after my massage, so after a quick sauna, I went to the beginners yoga class.....

To say I was pants is an understatement. Even the arthritic geriatric in the class was more flexible than me :lol: ...

THe instructor promised me it would get better, but it didn't last time.....

So frustrated earlier, as I can't see any way of making this better. I do all the stretches, the foam rolling, the rehab exercises, and still, I'm worse off..WTF do I have to do??? :cursing:

Anyhow, feeling a little better now, normal service will be resumed tomorrow....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hang in there Beks. If I lived a little closer I would pop round and sort out your bathroom


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mingster said:


> Hang in there Beks. If I lived a little closer I would pop round and sort out your bathroom


My boyfriend is a plumber lol......it's just that I haven't had time to buy the tiles and crap to go in it......and he's too busy every weekend with overtime, and some job replacing our mates bathrooms/water system


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beklet said:


> My boyfriend is a plumber lol......it's just that I haven't had time to buy the tiles and crap to go in it......and he's too busy every weekend with overtime, and some job replacing our mates bathrooms/water system


You need to give him some time off lol.

I gave up doing overtime a few years back. The money is always nice, but now I prefer to have time off and be poorer. I've got way too much to do to spend any more time at work than I absolutely have to. My mates think I'm mad but, hey ho, we all have our own priorities...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

His choice.....as is all the work for everyone else


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

After yesterdays little 'moment'.....

I will be going to the open day at Polenastics tomorrow - as I've signed in for a free half hour taster of anti-gravity yoga - aka 'hanging around in a sling' 

This will be after a morning of being welding buddy and firewatcher, and barbecue prodder 

To be followed by an evening of strimming and weeding....

The rest of today is going to be a drive to Notts, ash scattering, quick trip to Asda then back to a mates for a barbecue (two in one weekend - awesome!)

This morning I feel OK but my back is a bit tight..

Meanwhile on Ladybird Watch..

(I feel I may have to explain here.....after an infestation of Harlequin ladybirds a few years ago, I got interested in them.....as such I make many politically incorrect jokes about them - fat spotty ginger immigrants lol - and though I don't harm them, there's something about them that's just not right. Too many spots, too symmetrical, and they just look a bit....mean :lol: So I pay attention to the species I see out and about - my allotment is awesome, saw 5 species in one day once, and all were native  )

So anyway...having seen very very few all year, I saw 3 on the way to the shop just now. 2 Harlequins, and a 'proper' one  One of the Evil Ones looked newly hatched - very pale and drying its wings out however I could still tell the thing had too many spots.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

blimey...evil ladybirds....cripes! actually when I read your post earlier I went to look at my lavenders out the front, cos there are some ladybirds that are a sort a gold colour with black spots that sit on the flowers and snooze.....some red and black ones too but he goldie ones stand out more, they are slightly bigger....

I've got stomach ache tonight and have had bout 6 rennies...which are a bit pukie...dunno which was worst actually, the stomach ache or the tast...bleuurrggghhh....

Have a good weekend....well....if you can amongst all that stuff you have got to do.....x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Goldy o es are the harlequins if they are actually round not oval and have loads of spots....and brown legs.....


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

awrite ma peachy ersed pal! have fun at the BBQs. fekin raining here lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Helloooooooo....  just in to give you a Saturday hug.....((0))....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Will get round to reading all your journals tomorrow....

Excellent weekend. Up early yesterday, off to see my baby (My Mk5 Cortina) and do some prep work.......then went to the Polenastics Open Day and watched the Aerial Hoop taster....looked fun but hard work...

The studio is AWESOME!!! Poles that can be moved up onto the rafters, space for hoops and silks and rings and stuff, and a chin bar..... 

This is aerial hoops...






And I had a go at the anti gravity yoga - did a couple of flips, was painful but fun.......some people who are much better than me...in fact up to about 2 minutes in, this is what i did....






Then an evening chilling out.

Up again early this morning and back to my baby....2 more plates welded in and buffed...felt a bit redundant tbh.....had a barbecue then I went to the allotment where Bob strimmed and I watered......

Now home, had a bath, a little sunburnt (probably - I always miss my back)...absolutely shattered, off to bed now...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Why did I go in Gen Con? What a bunch of ar5e...


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Will get round to reading all your journals tomorrow....
> 
> Excellent weekend. Up early yesterday, off to see my baby (My Mk5 Cortina) and do some prep work.......then went to the Polenastics Open Day and watched the Aerial Hoop taster....looked fun but hard work...
> 
> ...


that anti grav stuff looks a bit hairy..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Omigawwwwwdddd! That looks painful...I'd be all over the place...lol.....sounds like you had a great day though, bet you slept well..


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha the yogas thing was cool...last night was not.

Got to Taekwondo....no warm up, straight into circuits.... 

Partnered up, did 3 circuits of....(if there's more than one listed it changed on subsequent rounds

press ups then clap your partners hand

one step sparring,

that thing where you hold dumbbells out to the side/front/lateral raises

shuttle run,/walking lunge

Step ups/tricep dips/step ups

Axe kicks/side kicks/squat then kick

Tag with forfeit

Sit ups/plank/crunches

skipping

Squat then axe kick over partners' head

Punching the pad

......

Then patterns.

I was more than a little tired....

So not impressed the cats kept me awake all night fighting, or scrathing at the door or knocking stuff off while chasing moths... :cursing:

Now I'm shattered...urgh...


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

So u still working the Pole girl?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Not tonight.....Pole cancelled as intructor's sis is in labour........

Means I have time to go shopping and do some 'stuff' (aka tidying up and learning to ride Bob's motorbike...)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Ha the yogas thing was cool...last night was not.
> 
> Got to Taekwondo....no warm up, straight into circuits....
> 
> ...


That's one Hell of a sesh, Becklet. I'm dripping with perspiration just reading it. Superfit!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Ha the yogas thing was cool...last night was not.
> 
> Got to Taekwondo....no warm up, straight into circuits....
> 
> ...


looks like you've been watching @Flubs and @bluejoanna lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> That's one Hell of a sesh, Becklet. I'm dripping with perspiration just reading it. Superfit!


Fit I am not.....my face was puce when I was done!!



Rykard said:


> looks like you've been watching @Flubs and @bluejoanna lol


Nope, had no choice in this...what scares me is the main man is back tomorrow and he says he's going to destroy us...and it'll be 30 degrees tomorrow :scared:


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Make sure u get plenty fluids in ya before during and after your workout  i'm not talking about alcohol either


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Thought you'd appreciate this


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this
> 
> View attachment 129232


Ooh pretty...just bought myself a new diary with ladybirds on.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Will get round to reading all your journals tomorrow....
> 
> Excellent weekend. Up early yesterday, off to see my baby (My Mk5 Cortina) and do some prep work.......then went to the Polenastics Open Day and watched the Aerial Hoop taster....looked fun but hard work...
> 
> ...


You are mad mate....that is all!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

biglbs said:


> You are mad mate....that is all!


LOL. I have to agree


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha not that mad...so pole was scuppered due to instructor going to do midwife duties....tkd tonight scuppered on the grounds I would die of heat exhaustion...tomorrow at 8am I have a sports massage which will be fun.....tomorrow pm will try to get to yoga then finally train legs.... 

Right now I am having a summer dress hissy fit as they all look nasty or are too short or just wrong. So I'm trying to make one...leaning over a table trying to get fabric grain straight is an excellent ab workout in itself but the sweat is running down my arms and legs and all I'm doing is cutting out fabric FFS!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Thought you'd appreciate this
> 
> View attachment 129232


wait one cotton pickin' minute!! Beklet gets cute ladybugs and I get your erse?..wut?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

*off to find butt pics*


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> *off to find butt pics*


half a butt really...he was waaaaaayeeeeeee to chicken to put his whole butt there...just a bit of bum cleavage really..... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Self pitying bitch rant incoming.......

I swear, it's yoga. It must be. Nothing else makes me quite so upset....

There I was, waiting for the class, and there were a couple of newbies, an arthritic older chap, some perfect yoga bunny , and the sadist lady who does the sports massage....

Bear in mind this is the beginners class....

Well. It was horrible. I didn't quite get to the almost-bursting-into-tears stage I did last week but it was close.

I just felt such a FREAK.

Everyone there, fat, thin, crippled, could do basic moves - like reaching their own feet or standing on one leg or sitting cross legged FFS...I honestly felt like some mutant limbed inbred who couldn't get their body to do a thing it was supposed to. I don't get it. I don't understand why I can't move like other people. I look normal enough..I have all the requisite bodyparts but I just struggle to do the most basic moves. It's utterly depressing....

They tell me I'll get better if I persevere but I don't know if I will.

I actually feel quite upset by it all :crying:

Oh and the sports massage is tomorrow not today.

And my computer hates me....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Aw don't be upset, Becklet. I bet you can run rings around those others fitness-wise. Maybe it's co-ordination. I could never get to grips with simple left and right or even play football. Chrissakes, I can't even 'high five' properly.

You do that 'pole' class, hanging upside down and God knows what else. I look at that and think it's amazing!

Don't be down on yourself, it's maybe just a little more practice and confidence you need. Those classes are for everyone. Please don't worry about what others think. They're not looking at you, they're all doing this for their own enjoyment.

Big smiley face, now


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yep. It's no big deal. I can't cross my legs hardly or bend where everyone else does. I look on it as a plus. Nobody can twist my arm behind my back or push me over


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Fit? Hell no....I am the slowest runner in tkd and the first to get totally out of breath....I amm utterly crap.......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I can't do a roll poly without looking like I just tried a back flip and landed badly :blink:

And......urrmmm...the last time went to touch my toes I split my pants and I had to walk to the showers with my bright blue under rackers hanging out at the back! Humph....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Fit? h....I amm utterly crap.......


You are not utterly crap missis......shurrup or I will have to stare really ard at your avi........don't make me go there...just don't...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

No sensible person would judge another by their ability to run, bend themselves into unnatural positions, or do handstands. Just as well as I can't do any of these things. Neither can I sing, dance or whistle. On top of that I sink when I swim and have to continue underwater...

Despite all this I don't think I'm crap, and anybody who says I am will be getting a clip round the lug:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Heh thanks...is not just that though.....I just seem to be a physical mess.....all muscle imbalances and twangs it's really getting me down I love lifting but every time I do it I seem to regress....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Heh thanks...is not just that though.....I just seem to be a physical mess.....all muscle imbalances and twangs it's really getting me down I love lifting but every time I do it I seem to regress....


I would never say it's all in the mind, Beklet, but it could be 'frame of mind'.

We have good and bad days at the gym. Sometimes we just can't be bothered. I've got a new lease of life since I've started my journal. Despite my dinosaur-like age, and the heat, I'm loving every minute of my training. But I have been so low with it in the past you wouldn't believe. I've read your posts for a while and you're mostly positive about things. Brush it aside, I'm sure you'll get back on track


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I love my training too, which is why I don't take so well to being told 'stop weight training' :sad:

But I need to train to address my imbalances..I don't get it, I've barely trained properly in years, so why is it so bad?

Last resort time - I'm going to talk to the sports rehab lady at the University, they have a really good facility there and a chap who does rehab for strength and conditioning...I bet he won't tell me to stop training!!! :lol:

Massage this am was excruciating.....feel better for it but think it will take much more than massage and yoga to sort out the tightness, my back is tight too in fact I am coiled spring lady.....

Expensive larkthis health thing......


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Beklet That's a good idea, the Uni for a chat about where you can channel your energies to make you more motivated.

I've looked at the main UK-M forum list and one specific forum is entitled "Motivation and Sports Psychology". Perhaps you could also get some advice from that forum too? Surely there's others in the same situation who have found ways to 'clear their heads' and make a fresh attempt?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I feel really bad right now that you've had this journal up for just over a month and I've only just noticed it... sorry Beks! In fairness I have been hardly doing anything more than admin and modding stuff on the forum, so do have lots of catch up for journals and stuff.

Anyway, your overall goals to get back in shape and redress the general falling away of muscle mass after a substantial period of neglect is pretty much my situation to a tee too... will keep popping in to cheer you on 

In respect of not training consistently for long periods is amazing just how out of whack the body gets... combined with general aging and niggly things that happen it can leave a lot to be sorted out. My approach to the first month or so back is not to leap back to a full routine but to assess what's most lacking and what is most out of balance and being those muscles up first, especially stabilizers... my first sessions involve brining up areas that have atrophied and lost strength the most, which for me means initially arm work, lower back, traps and core work, rotator cuffs, hamstrings, and some stretching and postural exercises... also a little mild cardio to bring fitness levels back up. After a few weeks of just that, then I'll go back to a full routine and start looking for some progressive training.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah..good advice as always.....it is so frustrtating though. The long layoff was due to injury, and it seems to have made things worse not better! The taekwondo addresses cardio and some flexibility but I can't believe just how bad it's got...

Just made an appointment with the sports rehab chap for Tuesday...which will include a full biomechanical screen to find out what my underactive and overactive muscles are and whether it's actually genetic or injury based...

This makes me happy...chap sounded like he knows his stuff, and as they're all about being able to participate in sports, there'll be none of this long layoff malarkey... :bounce:

So now I get to enjoy the weekend of parties and stuff...

Oh, and I wore a dress today, made it a while back, and it has some fit issues and an appalling zip but it's cool and summery...got 2 compliments from the staff at the gym (manager and sadist lady) so that made me happy too......now off home ot make some more...

(Once I've sorted out my computer trauma Windows I hate you, anyone do IT support?)

Sorry chaps, miserable wench will be gone soon, I promise..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Heh thanks...is not just that though.....I just seem to be a physical mess.....all muscle imbalances and twangs it's really getting me down I love lifting but every time I do it I seem to regress....


When you can train with weights again,go back to basics and very strict form,this should,with additional stretching start to sort these imbalances out,we can suggest some isolation moves for the more stubbern areas if you want too,i think that would be the way forward babe xxChin up though xx


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I must be in the same miserable zone because I hadn't noticed any miserableness... just a bit of letting off steam! The biomechanical screen sounds really useful, will be interested to see what comes up. Would probably be a very long list if I did one... lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

biglbs said:


> When you can train with weights again,go back to basics and very strict form,this should,with additional stretching start to sort these imbalances out,we can suggest some isolation moves for the more stubbern areas if you want too,i think that would be the way forward babe xxChin up though xx


Hence the name of the thread  ...I spend more time with my foam roller than I do with Bob, bless him..... :lol:



dtlv said:


> I must be in the same miserable zone because I hadn't noticed any miserableness... just a bit of letting off steam! The biomechanical screen sounds really useful, will be interested to see what comes up. Would probably be a very long list if I did one... lol


Oh I'm expecting it to last more than the alloted time....I can imagine it now..

Rehab chap - Right, if you could just stand up straight....I said straight...no..oh, is that it? OK then..I'd like you to bend forward at the hip...now backwards...no, backwards, you're just standing up straight...oh..yes, I see......right now clasp your hands behing your back..what do you mean they don't reach? Hmmm...OK to a bodyweight squat.....what on earth is that? A squat? Hmmm your feet don't appear to flex........ok sit down, hands on the floor by your side..what?...oh they don't reach...ok...plenty to work with then....*mumblemumblemutantmumblecurse*


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Hence the name of the thread  ...I spend more time with my foam roller than I do with Bob, bless him..... :lol:
> 
> Oh I'm expecting it to last more than the alloted time....I can imagine it now..
> 
> Rehab chap - Right, if you could just stand up straight....I said straight...no..oh, is that it? OK then..I'd like you to bend forward at the hip...now backwards...no, backwards, you're just standing up straight...oh..yes, I see......right now clasp your hands behing your back..what do you mean they don't reach? Hmmm...OK to a bodyweight squat.....what on earth is that? A squat? Hmmm your feet don't appear to flex........ok sit down, hands on the floor by your side..what?...oh they don't reach...ok...plenty to work with then....*mumblemumblemutantmumblecurse*


Haha, he'll either love you or hate you depending upon whether he likes his job or not... either see it as a great challenge, or a "fcuk this it's beyond me, I'm going down the pub" type thing! :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Hence the name of the thread  ...I spend more time with my foam roller than I do with Bob, bless him..... :lol:
> 
> You must allow for my slowness here,i have only been in here 5 mins pmsl,but I am at least correct pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

There are ants in my loving room. I love on the second floor. They're all on the sofa *boak*

Myflat smells of raid and I feel itxhy. Ugh.

My seedong parsnips have a ladybord infestation. 3 were dirty foreign 2 of which were shagging and two were lottle 2 spots...the other 50 or so were 7 sppts or larvae...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> There are ants in my loving room. I love on the second floor. They're all on the sofa *boak*
> 
> Myflat smells of raid and I feel itxhy. Ugh.
> 
> My seedong parsnips have a ladybord infestation. 3 were dirty foreign 2 of which were shagging and two were lottle 2 spots...the other 50 or so were 7 sppts or larvae...


This doesn't sound good, Beklet. Sounds more like London Zoo's Insect House.:eek:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

subbed. good luck Beklet.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Loving room.....lol bloody touchscreen...

Ants seem to have gone. Raid is nasty but seemingly does the job. Is not going to stop me gutting the room and spraying the crap out of it tho


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Right...shall I try that again and make sense this time?

This weekend....worked on car, went to a birthday barbecue, then another birthday do and met my ex's brother's wife (she's over from the US)...Sunday was up early to play car, and how have the inner wing almost done, after much faffing...went to the allotment to find the nice man next door had watered it and there are tomatoes, spuds are looking good and the jerusalem artichokes are on one.....

So I picked some peas and raspberries 

Went to collect my parsnip seeds.....but after having a solitary ladybird on them last week, there are now loads (including the evil ones....grrr 5 years and only ever saw one on the allotment and this year there are 3 within 3 inches of each other ) 3 species on one plant though...hope the 2 spots don't get eaten.....

Got home, Bob noticed an ant on the carpet, assumed it had comein on our clothes.......I sat down, dropped the remote and leaned over to pick it up and saw loads of ants on the carpet, on my book, in the glass I'd had a drink in.....urgh!!! There were a few dozen of them.............got the raid out, then had a shower and went to bed (after careful inspection of it lol there were only ants in this corner of the room - most odd)

Happy to say there is no sign of them today....

Taekwondo tonight which will be warm....

And tomorrow I get to find out what's causing me so much grief - I'm actually excited


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Crikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...the ants! eeeeek! I had some last year marauding my kitchen and I was told to put some salt down to stop them coming in and I didn't believe that would happen but it did? really weird, they just didn't want to cross the line...of course I still had to deal with them....they're very bitey....

Hope all goes well tomorrow and you do get some light thrown on the cause of your problems....I had a biomechanical thing done a couple of years ago and was sceptical...but it helped me when I followed the stuff I was told to do....I couldn't keep it up though cos I'm a lazy git...but some of the stuff I have kept doing after my workouts in the gym and they do help...(I cracked my spine in 2 places a few years ago and pushed all my pelvic area into the stratosphere and I get really bad sciatic problems).....so the excercises have helped. I would have gone back for regular treatment but as usual it's all dependent on the money, and when I haven't got it, I don't spend it...

Take care missis...good luck for tomorra..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Busy busy busy.....

Went to see the biomechanics coach. Who is also called Scott and a bit ginger (like Scotty Painboy the rehab man)......must be something in the water.... 

Did some stuff...squats, hopping, jumping, flapping my arms and legs around....

He picked up on a past injury...a few years back I damaged my rotator cuff, and he said it's still lagging but not the priority right now....I didn't even tell him about it......

The problem is originating in my hips....that's not the only problem but it's where I need to start. I'll be getting a programme on Friday and a session to check I'm doing it right then repeat visits every couple of weeks....

My hips, piriformis, flexors, and calves are ridiculously tight. As are my adductors, which are basically doing all the work of my hamstrings. My hamstrings are tight,but weak. My glutes are comparatively feeble. My quads dominate but as far as everything else goes, they're OK....

A fix is going to take some time, he thinks between 6 and 8 sessions to completely loosen up my lower body. Not bad for 25 years of abuse :lol:

Off to pole in a minute, will update later


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

That's good, Beklet. You now know what's wrong with your frustrations last week. It's now the road to recovery stage. Keep at it, you're doing great


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> That's good, Beklet. You now know what's wrong with your frustrations last week. It's now the road to recovery stage. Keep at it, you're doing great


Aw cheers...pole was difficult as I didn't want to cause more damage but it wasn't awful.

TKD yesterday very hot but we did loads of stretching.....nice to know I can beat world contenders on lunges


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Aw cheers...pole was difficult as I didn't want to cause more damage but it wasn't awful.
> 
> TKD yesterday very hot but we did loads of stretching.....nice to know I can beat world contenders on lunges


You're doing great:thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

It will be nice to get all your lesser parts fixed up,then everything can start falling into place for you.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aye. Feeling a bit more optimistic today......been reading up on sacroiliac problems and piriformis syndrome (which appear to be my biggest problems) It does indeed all seem to stem from that fateful deadlift session where I didn't warm up properly, lifted 90kg and heard two rapid fire cracks in the back of my hips.... :scared:

A couple of months later I fell over skating and landed (on tarmac) on my tailbone.

Don't think I've ever really properly addressed it.....and again, the SI problems are often (and indeed were) misdiagnosed as slipped discs....but he has promised to get me lifting heavy again, but it may take a few weeks... 

TKD again tonight.......


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TKD last night - a lot of kicking - sets of 50 on each leg...ouch! Got a decent stretch though..debating yoga tonight, depends if my mate is coming to fix my PC....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

50 kicks on each leg...oooooooo...I sense achey buttocks the next day for that one....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> 50 kicks on each leg...oooooooo...I sense achey buttocks the next day for that one....


Yep....and that was 4 or 5 sets...plus sets of 10-15 each leg for the jumpy kicks.... :lol:

If nothing else, that will activate my glutes....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Yep....and that was 4 or 5 sets...plus sets of 10-15 each leg for the jumpy kicks.... :lol:
> 
> If nothing else, that will activate my glutes....


 faceplant...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well, Chris came over and I now have a much newer version of Windows....

And loads of his music...  (He's a DJ)

So I was meant to be copying my own 30GB of music onto my new system, in the end it was more like 120 GB... 

Off shortly for sports massage with sadist lady...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Can never get enough music, Beklet. Enjoy!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> TKD last night - a lot of kicking - sets of 50 on each leg...ouch! Got a decent stretch though..debating yoga tonight, depends if my mate is coming to fix my PC....


That's grossly out of order. Giving @tkd67 a good kicking!! You bully, Beklet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well.....that was interesting.

Sports massage first thing, told Sadist Lady what Sadist Scott had said so she did plenty of work on my SI joint and hips. OUCH!!!!

Meeting in a hot airless room at work then off to see SS for my programme.

Some light stretch stuff 4x a day, also some specific stretches, foam roll stuff and activation exercises to be done at least 3x weekly, and in the case of stretches and foam roll, also before and after training with weights.

Oh yeah..apart from squats (and preferably heavy deads) I can still do weights, and Taekwondo, and pole... :bounce: As long as I do the prescribed streches etc. Back in 10 days to assess my progress....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

For sh1ts and giggles (and because I'm finding much hilarity in my photo albums and am feeling the need to be a pic whore...)

My natural hair colour (and yes it's naturally curly too......shortly after this pic I dyed it dark reddy brown....)


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yup...it's still curly but a horrible shad of blue...which reminds me, I was going to strip it out today....

Meanwhile, After doing my cissy exercises yesterday...my hips are killing me! :lol:

Today is chill day, going to finish making a dress then go to a mates for film and KFC :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And now I have an excellent selection of music, am listening to this atm - this band played our local club and he really is 6'8"


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> For sh1ts and giggles (and because I'm finding much hilarity in my photo albums and am feeling the need to be a pic whore...)
> 
> My natural hair colour (and yes it's naturally curly too......shortly after this pic I dyed it dark reddy brown....)
> 
> View attachment 130898


Blooming Eck beklet....that is a great piccie.....your lovely hair.....xx. I love that...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Been a bit slack....been doing my stretches and stuff, and today I'll do it all in one go when i go to the gym later. Yes, I'm going to the gym..exciting!

Will stop spamming pics now...

No TKD last night as I had a thumping headache...

Spent Sunday fixing car, spreading manure over my and a friend's allotment, then had a nice long bath and a game of 'tan or tidemark?' (The answer was tan and burn lol)

Bob says my bottom is getting smaller. Not sure if this is a good thing.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

lolling at the bottome comment...I'be be fooking stoked if mine got smaller and that's a fact...hahahahaha....

have a good un Beklet....x


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> For sh1ts and giggles (and because I'm finding much hilarity in my photo albums and am feeling the need to be a pic whore...)
> 
> My natural hair colour (and yes it's naturally curly too......shortly after this pic I dyed it dark reddy brown....)
> 
> View attachment 130898


rite evil looking fuker, are ya. bonny tho 

hows it going today shegger?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Evil? Yes I am....

Just about to go to the gym..do all my prescribed exercises then maybe train chest or summat....

Despite desperately wanting this blue out of my hair, I don't think I'd be happy au naturel atm, so will be raiding my dye box later to see what ridiculousness I can unleash on my hair. I suspect I have no Fire Red (as in my avi) and as my hair is sludge blue anyway, it wouldn't be that colour.....reckon pine green and some kind of purply red would do the trick....especially as I have a quite posh meeting to go to on Thursday and I wouldn't want to let the (dark) side down now, would i? :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Evil? Yes I am....
> 
> Just about to go to the gym..do all my prescribed exercises then maybe train chest or summat....
> 
> Despite desperately wanting this blue out of my hair, I don't think I'd be happy au naturel atm, so will be raiding my dye box later to see what ridiculousness I can unleash on my hair. I suspect I have no Fire Red (as in my avi) and as my hair is sludge blue anyway, it wouldn't be that colour.....reckon pine green and some kind of purply red would do the trick....especially as I have a quite posh meeting to go to on Thursday and I wouldn't want to let the (dark) side down now, would i? :laugh:


a posh meeting...what u getting upta?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

JANIKvonD said:


> a posh meeting...what u getting upta?


's'a secret...... 

Went to gym...did everything except squats cos they don't have a wall I can slide down....except the one at a funny angle...

Did all my other stuff - anti spasm stuff, stretches, mobilisation and activation exercises - I looked a proper pansy doing pelvic tilts and leg raises I can tell you! 

Bit of upper body stuff.

HS seated chest press (noted my funny hand injury has cleared up so will try dumbbells next time  )

30kg x10

40kg x10

50kg x10

60kg x8

70kg x8

Lateral raise (one armed, hanging onto cable station)

6kg x10

8kg x10

10kg x8 grr - Can't seem to get off the 10s.. 

Seated dumbbell shoulder press

8kg x10

10kg x10

12kg x10 - not exactly difficult, the 14s and 16s were in constant use...

One arm reverse tricep thingy

5kg x10

7.5kg x10

7.5kg x8 dropset 5kg to failure

Home and have slathered dye on my hair...as it was quite blue to start with, no idea what the end colour will be - is a mix of cerise and some other pink...and pine green.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Urgh. Bladder infection. How lovely. Now have antibiotics for that, luckily they don't react badly with alcohol so the weekend is still on.....

Worried about TKD though - don't want to be jumping around with ropey waterworks - one decent kick to the bladder and it'll be Tena Lady central - I'm too young for that!!!

Have to be up at [email protected] o'clock tomorrow to go to London as well....

Meanwhile, this is my hair colour as of this morning


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

However, I signed up for a 4 week anti gravity yoga course starting end of August for a laugh....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Urgh. Bladder infection. How lovely. Now have antibiotics for that, luckily they don't react badly with alcohol so the weekend is still on.....
> 
> Worried about TKD though - don't want to be jumping around with ropey waterworks - one decent kick to the bladder and it'll be Tena Lady central - I'm too young for that!!!
> 
> ...


Hope the infection clears up soon and that there is little need for the Tena Lady . Love the hair by the way...very funky:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I don't do Tena Lady - just an excuse for the medical profession to ignore women....... 

It will be fine is just a nuisance that's all


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Beklet...likewise, hope it clears up soon...right pain in the errmmm....urrrmmm......wotsit.....

And the hair, wow that is a colour and a half missis.....do you put oil on it to keep it soft? I've got oil on mine at the moment, felt like straw today........I know....I'm a stunner...:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Urgh. Bladder infection. How lovely. Now have antibiotics for that, luckily they don't react badly with alcohol so the weekend is still on.....
> 
> Worried about TKD though - don't want to be jumping around with ropey waterworks - one decent kick to the bladder and it'll be Tena Lady central - I'm too young for that!!!
> 
> ...


hairs smert as fooook!

shame about being riddled tho....hopefully clears up soon'ish


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

You OK @Beklet? Needing a rest for a while?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> You OK @Beklet? Needing a rest for a while?


Yeah, I;m fine. Was away over the weekend, camping at a car show so very intermittent internet and phone signal.... 

The bladder infection wasn't, though it was something equal parts hilarious, embarrassing and vile, I only really started to feel 'right' this morning. In theory I have another week of different antibiotics to take but the side effects terrify me - May cause hallucinations and fits, if affected do not drive or operate machinery. Erk :scared:

No pole this eve due to recovery and because I have a skin tag on my inner thigh that is really sore and swollen and will probably burst and bleed if I go near the pole.....

Have just about managed my exercises despite the camping and feeling bleurgh

Should be back at TKD tomorrow...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Yeah, I;m fine. Was away over the weekend, camping at a car show so very intermittent internet and phone signal....
> 
> The bladder infection wasn't, though it was something equal parts hilarious, embarrassing and vile, I only really started to feel 'right' this morning. In theory I have another week of different antibiotics to take but the side effects terrify me - May cause hallucinations and fits, if affected do not drive or operate machinery. Erk :scared:
> 
> ...


A busy bee then buzzzbuzzzzz. Ups and downs. Bet the car show was good. I love the classics myself.

Well take care of yourself, Beklet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Okay......

Thursday - on a train by 7am to muggy London for a meeting with some not so scary Euro types and a very scary bog hopper.....in the afternoon was a presentation and thank you meeting for staff that assisted with the Olympics, and the head honcho of the department had to come and pass comment on my hair and expressed much disappointment I had to dye it black for the Olympics  This means the main woman approves it so no one else can ever complain about it ever again, unless it's the Prime Minister. Ha 

Got back and did the pre camping shop.

Friday was day off, tidied up, packed everything and off we went to Old Warden for the Hot Rod Supernationals....had lovely meal in the pub, but were so tired we were in bed by 10 :ban:

Saturday was the cruise to the water mill, a mooch around the stalls and socialising. Sunday was show and shine, the public were allowed in ad I finally got a seat in the kiddies painting tent where I got to (badly) paint a ladybird. Also bought a vintage dress pattern (without the right instructions as I later found out, so will be magical mystery dress)

Finally got home late Sunday evening. Yesterday spent my entire day swearing at my computer at work as it wasn't working and on the phone to IT......spent the evening at the quacks, which was delightful (not) and missed TKD (prob for the best)

Today had a lovely drive to Braintree and back, more computer swearing - it is fixed but has developed a new problem. Also did the meat shop for the month which means I now have 10lbs of chicken, 5lbs of mince and 5lbs of bacon to get through.....on top of that Bob bought about 12lb of various sausages and 4lb of lamb steaks (unless I get to them first) Yummy....... :drool:

No pole due to my sore skin tag, so this evening I will mostly be reading a book and eating curry


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh and here's a pic of me driving the wagon with Bob standing on the back of it


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Oh and here's a pic of me driving the wagon with Bob standing on the back of it
> 
> View attachment 132262


ooooerrrrrrr..that is so cool..I loike it! good to see ya....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Oh and here's a pic of me driving the wagon with Bob standing on the back of it
> 
> View attachment 132262


big boys (and girls) toy :bounce:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday.....

Went to see the mechanics man......he's pleased with my progress, a lot more movement in my hips, and I have some more difficult stuff to do this week.....my calves are still stubbornly tight, so I have to unleash Agent Orange on them on a daily basis.....apparently I have good muscle control and he thinks I should go back to roller derby but focus on my form, as it will be good for my glutes....fortuitously, I got a text from a mate shortly after asking if I wanted to go skating next Tues, just three of us in a school sports hall, no embarrassment factor.... 

Also went to TKD and really enjoyed the session, even if there were a lot of box split attempts - it wasn't CV heavy so I didn't feel like a lump, just lots and lots of kicking. As a result my hips are a little stiff this morning 

With any luck, will get to the gym this afternoon, then we're out to a pub for a meal tonight - yummy!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Roller derby..that sounds brilliant...I'd love go charging round on rollers...and good news on the muscle control..enjoy your meal Beklet and have a good day...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well that was nice.

Bought some monkey feet a month back on pre order and now held back another week. Just asked the company what the delay was and they said the supplier had miscalculated demand and they would be late....but they're giving me a £15 voucher, which is nice as I've seen something else on their site I want


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Well that was nice.
> 
> Bought some monkey feet a month back on pre order and now held back another week. Just asked the company what the delay was and they said the supplier had miscalculated demand and they would be late....but they're giving me a £15 voucher, which is nice as I've seen something else on their site I want


What are monkey feet, Beklet? Apart from the obvious. :confused1: Is it a woman's thing?

Never mind. Enjoy your meal tonight and perhaps a tipple or two:tt2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> What are monkey feet, Beklet? Apart from the obvious. :confused1: Is it a woman's thing?
> 
> Never mind. Enjoy your meal tonight and perhaps a tipple or two:tt2:


Vibram fivefingers...for women or men.....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Vibram fivefingers...for women or men.....


That's confused me more. I'll google it. Silly old [email protected] that I am!:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> That's confused me more. I'll google it. Silly old [email protected] that I am!:laugh:


They're barefoot running shoes...look weird but dead comfy

Div that I am, get to work, get a phone call at 8.15 - I forgot my spports massage appointment! D'oh!!! Too busy worrying about my stupid computer at work and the fact I'm off next week and need to get stuff sorted. Gah.....I feel like I've been hit by a bus as well.....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> They're barefoot running shoes...look weird but dead comfy
> 
> Div that I am, get to work, get a phone call at 8.15 - I forgot my spports massage appointment! D'oh!!! Too busy worrying about my stupid computer at work and the fact I'm off next week and need to get stuff sorted. Gah.....I feel like I've been hit by a bus as well.....


Shoes! They sound a good idea actually. Like the pic I found on the net.

Don't worry about about your missed appointment. We all have memory lapses. I'm terrible with mine


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nothing training related but this is on the cd in my car and I still find it as hilarious as I did as a teenager :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Vibram fivefingers...for women or men.....


Oooh which ones? I have treks.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Oooh which ones? I have treks.


I have the treksport in black, have preordered the Alitza in grey and turquoise


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beaver patrol?!!! :lol: :lol: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Beaver patrol?!!! :lol: :lol: :laugh: :laugh:


Oh yes..cheesy innuendo at its best...

If you're very bad I'll subject you to 'Winona's Big Brown Beaver' which also caused much hilarity as a teen


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh lord, the second Ladies journal I pop into in the course of 24 hours .. and the talk is about shoes


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Oh lord, the second Ladies journal I pop into in the course of 24 hours .. and the talk is about shoes


And 'beavers'. What are they like?? :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> And 'beavers'. What are they like?? :rolleye:


Oi you no talking about the beaver when your eifed not about


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

tkd67 said:


> Oi you no talking about the beaver when your eifed not about


An endangered species. I haven't seen a beaver in years:rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Laurieloz said:


> An endangered species. I haven't seen a beaver in years:rolleye:


Now you talking illicit, me not round my parts for , er :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:

Right, here's a laugh...if you recall I did an anti-gravity yoga taster a few weeks back. As soon as the course was announced, I signed up for it...seems it was just me lol but there are a couple of taster classes this morning - watch them fill up!!!!

Went on the web page...ha ha ha - see that grumpy looking git in the orange hammock? That'll be me, getting the hump cos I couldn't get it to work right (two mins later I was upside down like Ms Bendy at the front  )

http://www.polenastics.co.uk/#!anti-gravity-yoga/c1ovo

Just been to allotment and weeded and cleared the onion patch...as there were very few onions anyway...and found 3 volunteer Oca plants, a nest of meadow ants and a ladybird. Also collected some parsnip seeds, and found an Evil One wandering around...in its defence, it was actually a pretty one... 

Tomatoes are coming on well even though I can't tell which variety is which and the courgette plant that came back from the dead is flowering....

Off for taxi duties shortly as Bob is selling his 125, then I get a lovely afternoon of buying tiles.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

My tomatoes are ripening now and had a few straight off the plant ... however have had problems watering, being in the greenhouse, I'd water in the morning then come home at night to find them all wilted ...  !

I think I have a frog resident in the garden at the moment so fewer signs of evil ones


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't get the link up I'm afraid, @Beklet. Just a blank page:sad: Looking forward to that.

Courgettes back from the dead....even your veggies are goths!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Busy week.

Monday, sanded woodwork, first coat on, filled some holes, got a few tiles on the wall.

Taekwondo - bit of jogging, then circuits - sit ups/press ups/star jumps/leg raises/squats x 5 each..loads of times, then 5 mins on crosstrainer, 5 mins on bike...went back into the hall and enede up doing weights with the blokes, instead of running around the field..then 300 sit ups, then some patterns.....

Tuesday.....off to the gym for my rehab and activation stuff, then 3 cheeky sets each of lat pulldowns, cable row and straight arm pulldowns.......back to the bathroom, second coat of paint, more filling and a few more tiles......an hour of reading then an hour roller skating in a local sports hall...seems I'm no worse than last time I was on skates but I'm not confident enough to train yet.....I did teach my mates to fall over properly without injuring themselves though 

Today, completely lost my rag tiling and buggered off to my mates where we prepped the car. While she was doing the intricate stuff, I tried to learn 3 chapters of my Cortina German book (quite good as my car is also a Cortina :lol: ), finished my misunderstood calorie book, and did some of my exercises....then we went and dumped a load of crap on my allotment, and a load on hers.....(on the way to her garage is a woman who leaves out free manure from her horses). Off to taekwondo whre we did sparring on a hill, sparring using only hands, sparring in double time, sparring using 2/3rds leg mves, sparring while stretching, sparring with jump kicks and punches, few press ups and a plank, slow motion sparring, a bit of free sparring, and a stretch.

Bit knackered. Tomorrow is car rustproofing, gym for exercises and maybe training legs, and some more tiling, and paint touch ups, and maybe even painting the walls....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Pheweeeeee....that wuz a busy week too.....I've got a spot inside my left nostril and it throbs....fook!

Have a great day missis...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

That was bobs...it was actually 11 sausages, of which he ate 7 and a chicken breast...all deep fried in lard :lol:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Pheweeeeee....that wuz a busy week too.....I've got a spot inside my left nostril and it throbs....fook!
> 
> Have a great day missis...


Never too old for spots


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

He had them for breakfast....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Today...gym fail.

Went to car, while mate made up the plates I chipped away paint and sanded the valance...until I had a major hissy fit...dropped my phone..twice and chipped the bottom...attacked the valance with a hammer and chisel, more sanding, ran out of sandpaper, had a hissy fit, dropped my phone again, smashed the screen, cursed, swore and cursed again.....went to friend's allotment, picked some fruit, dropped off compost, went home, did more tiling with Bob.

Still can't have a bath, and I am covered in dust, rust and paint, mud, horse sh1t, tile adhesive and cat hair. Ugh. Have session with Bio Scott tomorrow then sports massage. Thankfully I will have time for a shower at the gym before the massage but will need to clean myself up before Scott...strip wash at the kitchen sink then... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Today...gym fail.
> 
> Went to car, while mate made up the plates I chipped away paint and sanded the valance...until I had a major hissy fit...dropped my phone..twice and chipped the bottom...attacked the valance with a hammer and chisel, more sanding, ran out of sandpaper, had a hissy fit, dropped my phone again, smashed the screen, cursed, swore and cursed again.....went to friend's allotment, picked some fruit, dropped off compost, went home, did more tiling with Bob.
> 
> Still can't have a bath, and I am covered in dust, rust and paint, mud, horse sh1t, tile adhesive and cat hair. Ugh. Have session with Bio Scott tomorrow then sports massage. Thankfully I will have time for a shower at the gym before the massage but will need to clean myself up before Scott...strip wash at the kitchen sink then... :lol:


Oh dear!

I really don't know how you fit so much into your day. I seem to always be flying around getting nowhere!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> Oh dear!
> 
> I really don't know how you fit so much into your day. I seem to always be flying around getting nowhere!


Today no better......having a whey shake for breakfast (for reference @dtlv it's vanilla whey made with full fat milk  ) then have to get petrol and cash, off to biomechanics man even though I feel like I've been hit by a bus...then gym for shower (yes!!!) And massage, if I have time will go to vodafone shop see how much my screen repair will cost, then back to car sanding rustproofing and fire watching...home for wall priming then packing and visiting friends this evening for a party at their house....we're all camping in their back yard.....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Today no better......having a whey shake for breakfast (for reference @dtlv it's vanilla whey made with full fat milk  ) then have to get petrol and cash, off to biomechanics man even though I feel like I've been hit by a bus...then gym for shower (yes!!!) And massage, if I have time will go to vodafone shop see how much my screen repair will cost, then back to car sanding rustproofing and fire watching...home for wall priming then packing and visiting friends this evening for a party at their house....we're all camping in their back yard.....


 mg: :w00t:You make me totally breathless just reading your posts! :crying:

Have you seen the last half hour of "Goodfellas" where Ray Liotta is running around trying to hide his drugs, organise a flight and do a million things at once? But his girl won't fly without her favourite hat! It's like that. You sure can multi-task. You're a little Tasmanian Devil aren't you?:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Lol it gets worse...Vodafone denied as I have to now tidy up the spare room so we can get the old water tank out - Bob has managed to blag it so the asbestos removal firm working at the Uni drop by and pick up the tank this afternoon 

Scott is pleased with my progress, and we think we have narrowed down the root of my hip flexor woes...clue, it's not a hip flexor. Take a bow rectus femoris 

Increased flexibility and strength so now I have nasty exercises to do for the next 10 days :cursing:

Sports massage not as bad as previously, except on my shin and IT band....

Currently stuffing my face with dim sum before the tidying commences...


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I kind of know the exercise drill for dealing with tight hip flexors and anterior pelvic tilt, but how does it differ for the RF? 'Straight body' stretches I assume?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dtlv said:


> I kind of know the exercise drill for dealing with tight hip flexors and anterior pelvic tilt, but how does it differ for the RF? 'Straight body' stretches I assume?


That dreadful stretch where you effectively do a hip flexor stretch but elevate your back leg and tilt your hips forward..your leg feels like a chicken leg about to be pulled off....and some painful foam roller work at the top of the thigh....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> That dreadful stretch where you effectively do a hip flexor stretch but elevate your back leg and tilt your hips forward..your leg feels like a chicken leg about to be pulled off....and some painful foam roller work at the top of the thigh....


Ah yes, think I've seen that one - looks about as fun as some of the torture techniques used during the catholic inquisition. Enjoy


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dtlv said:


> Ah yes, think I've seen that one - looks about as fun as some of the torture techniques used during the catholic inquisition. Enjoy


Pretty grim...

Interesting weekend....went to visit friends on Friday night, stayed over in a tent in their garden, went to work with Bob in the morning to get a fry up, visited an old friend in the afternoon and picked up some goth vinyl, back to the party for much food, bingo and quiz, another night in the tent, with Bob hallucinating this time, to the point where he shook me awake and asked who I was :lol:

He was off to work this morning so I stayed for breakast then did boring crap like buy primer and a shelf....just haven't quite motivated myself to do anything else yet


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hamster said:


> Had Bob been on the magic mushrooms lol :laugh:


Nope. Beer. :lol:

TKD not god today...twanged my ankle running, popped my hip doing burpees, and got a throbbing headache to boot. Urgh.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Beklet said:


> twanged my ankle running, popped my hip doing burpees, and got a throbbing headache to boot. Urgh.


did a proper job then lol

take care


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Weekend spent driving a van, helping someone move house and inhaling paint fumes.

Today I went to see The Man who was pleased with my progress despite being a total crip from the van driving...

Spoke to the squat specialist on the team and now I actually WANT to go to the gym and squat, however I have to drive to Tilbury. Hmph. :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice one, Beklet. Good that you can't wait to get to the gym.

How far away is Tilbury and is tbat the nearest gym to you?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Working here for coyple of days.....there appears to be sod all here....unless I can find something tomorrow I will have to waot. I'm getting squidgy I want the muscle back


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well....I seem to have entered a contest.....goal os to build.muscle. I have 15 weeks to get as much muscle on as poss....compared to now...

No fat loss goal thoigh I'd expect a little bit

I'm sure my goal makes little sense as you'd not be able to see much under the flab but I've been losing miscle at a rate of knots and trying to lose a lot of fat will compound that....

So..best way to build.muscle? Am I looking at traditional 8-12 rep ranges, mainly compound moves?

And....I'm an idiot.

Althoigh I'll be forced to clean up my diet a bit to fuel the workouts.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh dear god......

Bob just took the pictures.

I'm mortified.

Why did no one tell me what a lardy great heifer I was? Oh christ the cellulite! :crying:

Ugh


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Oh dear god......
> 
> Bob just took the pictures.
> 
> ...


When you walk around and see humongous lardy morbidly obese chavs and chavettes slumped over shopping trolleys full of pizza and Ben & Jerry's, you can feel that you look a million dollars. You train and exercise regularly, you're healthy and fit.

It's all in the mind, sweetheart. My wife is the same. All women are.

You have nothing to worry about. I'm sure the pics are lovely


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> When you walk around and see humongous lardy morbidly obese chavs and chavettes slumped over shopping trolleys full of pizza and Ben & Jerry's, you can feel that you look a million dollars. You train and exercise regularly, you're healthy and fit.
> 
> It's all in the mind, sweetheart. My wife is the same. All women are.
> 
> You have nothing to worry about. I'm sure the pics are lovely


Sadly..they are not.In the mirror, of a morning I can kid myself I look OK, but then I see pics on FB etc.....vile.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday..when I wasn't troll baiting, I went to the gym...

No really, I did!

Did all my foam rolling, stretching and activation exercises (except the step ups), then onto weights....

Leg ext

25kg x8

45kg x8

55kg x8

65kg x8

Leg curl

25kg x8

35kg x8

45kg x8

And I really wanted to do squats...and the squat and power racks were taken 

Hack squats

20kg x8

30kg x8

40kg x8

50kg x8 - for these I was concentrating on depth, hence the light weights, not that I can go to full ROM as the machine stops when I'm just below parallel 

Superset calf raises/bodyweight double drop calf raises

80kg 2x10

Glute machine thingy (to stretch my quads)

35kg x8

45kg x8

Anti-gravity yoga starts tomorrow 

And groupon are doing an awesome deal on Parkour classes near me - very very tempted.... 

Busy day today - once protein shake done, going to paint the bathroom door frame (again), go to gym, possibly go to allotment, go shopping for food, need to sand the bathroom wall but the rotary sander vibrates too much and hurts my hands.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Great, intensive leg workout there, Beklet. Impressive stuff.

Have a nice weekend

P.S. Hope you gave the site's trolls what for. Bunch of daft lads out for an argument. They're not even serious about training. How many of them have a journal??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh this one was awesome...racist, sexist and homophobic


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Oh this one was awesome...racist, sexist and homophobic


I can guess which ones gave you a hard time. Bunch of under-educated, sexually-deprived meatheads who were bullied at school.

Safe from harm in their pathetic internet world of their own.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So to the gym.....short and sweet

Dumbbell bench

12kg x8

14kg x8

18kg x8

HS shoulder press

20kg x8

30kg x8

40kg x8 (felt a bit of pain in my shoulder so stopped)

Skullcrushers

20kg 3x8

Groupon are evil - just signed up for 8 parkour lessons. Oh dear... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> So to the gym.....short and sweet
> 
> Dumbbell bench
> 
> ...


Good compact little session there. Good luck with Groupon. Sounds evilmg:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Sooo...first aerial yoga class today. Oh my god it was painful! And scary. And I was by FAR the least bendy and talented there...not helpe that one was a yoga instructor... 

Struggled with a couple of things but was very pleased (on the second attempt) to do a 'Vampire'....mine wasn't very graceful, I had to throw my legs back to get my fat ass over but here's a nice youtube vid of someone doing it :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

That's some weird sh1t looking yoga there :lol:

Not sure that particular pose looks too close to any traditional yogic asanas, but it does look fun! How you feeling afterwards?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dtlv said:


> That's some weird sh1t looking yoga there :lol:
> 
> Not sure that particular pose looks too close to any traditional yogic asanas, but it does look fun! How you feeling afterwards?


Not bad......the downward dog sequence hurt because the hammock dug into my hip bones, and I'm heavy so there is some trad stuff there 

I was elated just to be able to do some of the 'cool' stuff. The shoulder stand terrified me and I just stayed stock still :lol:

Basically, this...I didn't dare move


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

dtlv said:


> That's some weird sh1t looking yoga there :lol:
> 
> Not sure that particular pose looks too close to any traditional yogic asanas, but it does look fun! How you feeling afterwards?


Second nature to @Beklet, being a goth. Spends most of her time hanging upside down in her cave!

Only joking, Beks


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

This parkour shiz - will be doing it here but no doubt I will never ever be this good


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> This parkour shiz - will be doing it here but no doubt I will never ever be this good


Before I played it I thought the still picture was the Monkey House at London Zoo!

This looks extremely difficult. Go on yer Beklet for attempting this. There's no way I could throw my old bones around like that!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Soooooooooo.......park our....I watched the vid....are you, my dear bekerlatto, outta your cotton picking mind?

:laugh:

Sign me up! I wanna play! X. Shoulder stand...hummmmm....I can do that against a wall but spend most of my time trying to stop my t shirt from coming out of my pants, sloping over my face and giving any passing kids a fright.....hahahaa.....

Would pay GOOD gummi bears to see a vid of you doing the hammock thing, lol...that hole thing confuses me totally...haha....

Hey beklet....have a great Sunday....xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Urgh...feel really tired and drained. Don't know why...I always feel like this after lunch EVEN when it's been a healthy one, not a carbtastic crisp fest.....

It really affects my productivity - I do work better in the morning, it has to be said..want to go to the gym this afternoon as well for my rehab and a bit of back work...before the horrors of taekwondo after 2 weeks off 

What I'd actually like to do is go home and sleep.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I thought those hack squats were pretty awesome meself. Although aerial yoga just looked weird.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> I thought those hack squats were pretty awesome meself. Although aerial yoga just looked weird.


Ah the hack squats were a bit wimpish tbh....the yoga is part of my neverending quest to find a sport I;m good at (I'm, not a good team player lol) and also a way of increasing my confidence and stopping me being such a scaredy cat about EVERYTHING. Easier said than done as I am a total cowardy custard and I expect to be bear tears at TKD AGAIN tonight when I can't run or spar, but will completely ignore the awesome jump back kick I just did.

I am a bit of a plank, when all's said... :lol:

And I have Mr Biomechanics tomorrow so need another rehab session tonight so I can show some progress....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to.gym...did all my rehab...got an interesting tip from the gym pt who has noticed I'm there more frequently....

Was going to train back but too tired

Tkd was better than expected but may feel it tomorrow. No more bread for me though I'm blaming it for my crash earlier


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Urgh...feel really tired and drained. Don't know why...I always feel like this after lunch EVEN when it's been a healthy one, not a carbtastic crisp fest.....
> 
> It really affects my productivity - I do work better in the morning, it has to be said..want to go to the gym this afternoon as well for my rehab and a bit of back work...before the horrors of taekwondo after 2 weeks off
> 
> What I'd actually like to do is go home and sleep.


Bottle of Lucozade and a Berocca tablet usually does the trick


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to the bio man...he's impressed with my progress so far, so as well as another hip screen next week to check said progress, he'll do a shoulder screen to so we can sort that......

As such I've had a couple of stretches taken out, and a couple of exercises made harder. And one swapped over...for bulgarian split squats  The idea being they will aid flexibility for deads and squats. I also have a shoulder mobility exercise added.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bulgarian split squats.....oh my! lol...I love 'em but equally hate them and often topple over sideways whilst doing them....sod....x


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Love bulgarian split squats. Great for improving proprioception, sorting out imbalances and strong posterior chain.

Sounds like things are progressing well, good luck with all the scanning. What do they think is going on in your shoulder?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Bulgarian split squats.....oh my! lol...I love 'em but equally hate them and often topple over sideways whilst doing them....sod....x


This is it - they will be an aid to balance. I am rubbish at them


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Love bulgarian split squats. Great for improving proprioception, sorting out imbalances and strong posterior chain.
> 
> Sounds like things are progressing well, good luck with all the scanning. What do they think is going on in your shoulder?


In English please....his idea that it will stretch my quads and activate my glutes and hamstrings, as well as improve my balance and fexibility - is that what you meant ? 

My shoulders are very inflexible..he also noticed that one was still lagging where I twanged my rotator cuff some years back.....I get annoyed with the lack of flexibility and the fact that whenever I roll my shoulders (and especially when I attempt a shoulder press), my right shoulder sounds like a bowl of rice krispies :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Love bulgarian split squats.* Great for improving proprioception, sorting out imbalances and strong posterior chain.*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry, I'm trying to write the discussion part of my paper, the science is strong today.

Great for improving your awareness of your body, in terms of your posture, how you balance and position yourself, if you tend more left/right/whatever dominant, because the exercise is one requiring fine balance, so you are more aware of the feedback from the stimulous receptors (called proprioceptors) located within your muscles, tendons, joints and the vestibular apparatus of the inner ear.

But yes, what you said basically.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to write the discussion part of my paper, the science is strong today.
> 
> Great for improving your awareness of your body, in terms of your posture, how you balance and position yourself, if you tend more left/right/whatever dominant, because the exercise is one requiring fine balance, so you are more aware of the feedback from the stimulous receptors (called proprioceptors) located within your muscles, tendons, joints and the vestibular apparatus of the inner ear.
> 
> But yes, what you said basically.


took the words right out of my mouth...must have been while you were kis....oh! soz...got distracted by a song....gym bunny....I love it when you talk big words...heehee..

Beklet: I do them for the same reason but I gotta say, I'm a total dooofus at doing them...sometimes I go down and then can't fooking get back up and have to sink to the floor and tilt sideways to the floor in a most inelegant way....pft!...hahahahaha...oh yeah....that's the kinda gal I am...no shame....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Gym Bunny said:


> Sorry, I'm trying to write the discussion part of my paper, the science is strong today.
> 
> Great for improving your awareness of your body, in terms of your posture, how you balance and position yourself, if you tend more left/right/whatever dominant, because the exercise is one requiring fine balance, so you are more aware of the feedback from the stimulous receptors (called proprioceptors) located within your muscles, tendons, joints and the vestibular apparatus of the inner ear.
> 
> But yes, what you said basically.


sounds like you could be a mine of useful info on rehab and such like


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> We'd get kicked out for disrupting everyone else
> 
> Nope, that makes sense lol...despite my lack of balance, grace and flexibility, I apparently have very good muscle control - sometimes too much, I suspect as I tend to be too tense at times....
> 
> Will be trying these tomorrow anyway...can't wait


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

well. I went to tkd..apart from the two on one sparring, I quite enjoyed it...

I was pants though. No clue, just felt utterly oit of my depth...confidence rapidly diminishing....bob says he will help but I'm feeling a bit left out of the loop atm for some reason.

Ah well. Split squat s and back tomorrow....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Two on one sparring? Sounds a bit unfair, Beklet.

Unless you show 'em what you're made of and waste 'emmg:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

We took it in turns defending and attacking....if you're defender, anything goes.....you can fight dirty so I took one of my attackers hostage and used her as a human shield


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

THis is a vid of the team our club sent to the European Championships in Barcelona last month......about a minute in, the sparring starts.....is not usually quite so brutal in class but was last night...check out the man with the ridiculously bendy legs, usually wearing red gloves - he's the git who makes me run


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh and the short dark haired girl is the one I took hostage


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I went to the gym...did all my stretches and activation, including the shoulder thing, leg lowers (oh god that hurt) and the split squats (ouch!!)

Foam roller side calves, adductor, rectus femoris

Stretch - piriformis (yes, I've graduated from agent orange  ), hip/quad, calf, adductor

Hip rolls, shoulder rolls, leg lowers 2x10

Hip hikes, one legged sitty up things (like a beginner's pistol squat - think this is what they're leading up to  ) 2x10

Some bloke on bench so went downstairs

Wide grip cable row

33kg x8

40kg x8

47kg x8

57kg x8

The world and his dog was in the weights area, no bars free so....

Reverse pec deck

19kg x8

26kg x8

33kg x8 - felt odd burny pain in shoulder....not awful but...there

Upright row

15kg x8 - felt shoulder bit more, decided not to push it

Dumbbell preacher curl

6kg x8

8kg x8

10kg x8

Back upstairs for the split squats

BW x10

4kg (each dumbbell) x10 - and I didn't fall over! Will try bigger weights next week.....or on leg day


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooooooooh! Good workout and. :lol: :lol: on the split squats.......will await stories of achey bits tomorra.....

ps...the vid! Eek...one of those blokes gets a right foot kick in his danglies...looked painful....or it may have been his lower stomach....but looked like danglies...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I see you!!!!!! 

She's only 19 as well...ffs


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> I see you!!!!!!
> 
> She's only 19 as well...ffs


:laugh: x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Beklet..


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

good luck am in for this.... :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday - to gym for activation stuff, then to sorting office to get my ew hair - which is a bit 'My Little Pony' :lol: All pale purple and green.....

While I was there, the postman tried to deliver my monkey shoes so now I have to wait till Monday for them 

Off to see my friend at her unit with her massive cutting table, and I cut out a skirt I spent most of last night making...

Today was aerial yoga first thing, and it was tough!

Loads of poxy housework done (well the kitchen and most of the bedroom), and now to finish that skirt....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Skirt finished, it's a simple wrap skirt but worried my arris is going to fall out the back so will wear with leggings.....

Kitchen tidy, bedroom tidy, bathroom cleared up, walls sanded, few more tiles done, should be OK to paint tomorrow.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well.

Went to TKD last night, and it was sparring. All different people.

After a stern talking to from Bob last week about how pants I was at sparring, he offered to be my first partner and to help build my confidence.

Well, he did that... 

Couple of spars later I ended up with the girl at my level who isn't very controlled. I did a pretty good job lol as she asked to be hit hard to be able to take it for the tournament..so I did - yay me!

And I got my monkey feet - they are teh prettyz

And I AM grading next week..apparently I was off when the letters went out, and I *need* to grade. Hm.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Love all that, Beklet. I don't really understand too much of it, but it looks like you're having a great time.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

eyup missis...grading next week hey? can't wait to hear the good news...which it WILL be...I have a bucket of faith in you.... 

pics of monkey feet pweeeeese?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Feets..

And skirt....



Also......excited


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ooooooooooohhhhhh.....like both......I wish I could sow....pft...takes me months just to put a button on...lol....not my best thing...sowing.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ugh. Have somehow chiped a tooth. I also have a filli g that's been giving me gyp for years but worse of late....and another tooth I suspect is dodgy. Hopefully dentist can see me tomorrow. Hopefully it will be new chap as check up and at least 3 fillings will be bad enoigh I will be bankrupt if it's the main man.... :sad:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Ugh. Have somehow chiped a tooth. I also have a filli g that's been giving me gyp for years but worse of late....and another tooth I suspect is dodgy. Hopefully dentist can see me tomorrow. Hopefully it will be new chap as check up and at least 3 fillings will be bad enoigh I will be bankrupt if it's the main man.... :sad:


I have got two sensitive teeth at the mo,i recon it is root canal,as aches a lot and hurts when eating.

So I realy feel for you ,poxy bloody teeth,pain /pain and more pain,then pain to fix it.....ahhhhrrrr!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Ugh. Have somehow chiped a tooth. I also have a filli g that's been giving me gyp for years but worse of late....and another tooth I suspect is dodgy. Hopefully dentist can see me tomorrow. Hopefully it will be new chap as check up and at least 3 fillings will be bad enoigh I will be bankrupt if it's the main man.... :sad:


Ughhhhh....I'm really dentist phobic...I practically start crying when i sit in the chair! Durrrr........I had a crown last year when I split a tooth on a bone...£300quid later.....fook....good luck with it...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Oh it's worse...not a chipped tooth but a chipped crown. Ugh....at the very least I'm looking at £500 for a replacement.....I'd go to a cheaper dentist but they're crap.....


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Hamster said:


> :wacko:
> 
> How much!!! Jeez that's a ridiculous price!! Robbin [email protected]


dentist = money printer

£50 for a 5 min checkup??


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Problem is, the hs won't cover the decent stuff so have to go private......and both nhs dentists I saw in this town

a) ruined my teeth so in the end I had to have loads of fillings/root canal work ( and had to go to a private dentist because of B)

B) got struck off for being mo ey grabbing bastards....

One did a load of fillings in my teeth without anaewthetic...she claimed they were tiny fillings and didn't need it but claimed for the drugs anyway...few years later I find either no filling was needed or they should have been deeper as the tooth had rotted underneath necessitating expensive root canal treatment...... :cursing:

Her replacement charged me for a checkup scale and polish when all he did was prod around in my mouth with his massive fingers and tell me I needed a filling. Not amused.

No faith in nhs dentistry anymore, sadly.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aaaand..in the waiting room..bets on total cost of ensuing treatment plan.......

Still reckon 3k excl checkup


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha...well it's about £5k. Ugh.

Anyhow.......went to see mr hip fixy this morning and I've alarmed him.

My hips are much better but hip flexors are still tight, and my SI joint is inflamed....

These things are not news so me. 

Also screened shoulders

He's tweaked exercises, I have slightly different stretches, extra foam roll for soleous, extra stretch for it too, to avoid the twangy tendon when running.....also have to do toe lifts for shins to stop calf tightening up so much....I quite like those.....

And some shoulder mobilisation....

Deep joy.

May go to gym this afternoon to do some of the stuff, haven't been for ages, been too busy....need to get more consistent with this gym lark.

Oh, and grading on Monday. For blue tag. He apparently wants me to be a blue belt by the end of the year. After that it's red tag, red, black tag then Big Scary. Doubt I'll get there in a year from now (gradings are October and March for black belt) but if not I may be looking at less than 3 years for a black belt...erk.

Developing a taste for coffee again.....must be getting to winter.....

I appear to have inadvertently done two days of IF - yesterday because I couldn't really eat until the anaesthetic had worn off, and today because I had my appointment at 7am, and have only had coffee cos I have no food in my desk...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

omfg!! 5k? that is hurting me and I'm only reading it...fook!

was gonna say happy weekend but I'd have to punch myself in the face for you..... :mellow:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And the latest medical joy....

Well, later. Went to see Scott, he has tweaked and added some exercises for my shoulders and shins...

went to gym had a hissy squat fail

Big bellyache last night, left early no sleep dr this morning prob a virus....is ok now I think....

Kmackered may sleep


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo beklet...I think we must be in synch, with injuries....this morning I had toast, which I wolfed down as usual, and had to go to A&E today and I seem to have torn my throat. Can't eat, difficult to drink and breathing is a bit hard at the mo......excellent.......go meeeeeee.....hurrr hurrr....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ugh hate hospitals.....belly is still sore but feel ok otherwise....dr recommended buscopan which may or may not have helped....

On the cup a soup and rice pudding tonight....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Corrrrr...rice pudding, I bloodie luv it....I'm sipping orange barley water, very slowly...so far got nearly a pint down in about 2 hours...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Five THOUSAND pounds? That is outrageous! :scared:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Five THOUSAND pounds? That is outrageous! :scared:


It's a little expensive but sadly not outrageously so.....

Crowns cost a bomb now


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Beklet

I haven't looked at the thread at all yet, but I've just noticed that @Loveleelady has started one called "Any Dentists Here".

Maybe there could be some advice for you there about treatment and costs.

Please excuse me if you've already seen it!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ah no worries..I could find a cheaper dentist but I've heard horror stories from most of them.....

Even the one my mate raves about did a 'permanent' filling for me that lasted less than 15 mins  Not worth £45 tbh...my own dentist did a 'temporary' filling for £65 that lasted me 4 years :lol: Much more value for money :lol:

Eventful weekend.

Spent Fri night and Sat morning in agony, rang NHS who got the nurse to ring back, and they sent me to the out of hours doc at the hospital...not so bad as I live across the road....

I thought it was wind but it was sooo painful. Dr was concerned as the pain was on my right side, and was really sore..was also feverish the night before. After much prodding and poking and temperature taking, he decided I didn't have appendicitis, and that it was probably a virus (isn't it always?)

Have taken it easy all weekend as I'm grading tonight, and the pain has subsised a lot (apart from a headache) so hopefully having to fight tonight will not be too traumatic.....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Take it easy tonight then. Any pains and you must stop.

Hopefully it is 'just a virus' but don't overdo it, it's best to fully recover before any sort of insane exercise

Looked at the dentist thread. As with most threads on there these days, after the first few posts it degenerates into something barely connected to the OP's topic and into a to-and-fro session for wind-up merchants. Sadly.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well..3 hours of training tonight bit I passwdy grading and got my blue tag...yay! Now have to be up at [email protected] o'clock to be in Liverpool by 11am.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Brilliant news that you got your blue tag beklet...way to gooooooooooooo missis...

And having a right ole larrrrf at the "**** o clock" phrase....it just sounds so funny....:laugh: much better to my "daft o clock". Much much better....hope you get home ok from Liverpool...it's shoite weather for travelling...x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

So..up at sparrows fart for a nice drive north...with a stop off fo tea and widdle....interviews done, lunch eaten, back via more services for coffee and widdle...back to office latish so off to gym for some of my activation work...then......

Parkour. Oh dear god.......I was sh1tting a brick....first half hour was scary...doing forward and backwards rolls along the floor, press up things with one leg on arm, cartwheels, squat thrusty press up stuff then loads of vaults, running off a wall, more vaults...total fail at backwards somersault thoigh I did learn how to fling myself backwards into a foam pit 

Very tired. It was awesome and terrifying.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Feel like I've been hit by a bus. And now I have two hours of dentistry hell. Ugh.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TKD Weds was 90 mins of sparring..with a sore gum and a mouthguard rubbing on the injection site. Lovely 

Mr Hip Fixy this morning....started doing shoulder rehab in earnest and from next week will be splitting the session to work on squat technique and depth.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Feel like I've been hit by a bus. And now I have two hours of dentistry hell. Ugh.


Don't I go next weekmg:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym this morning...have a stinker of a cold but got a quick and dirty one in....quite pleased as weights weren't too shabby...

Incline dumbbell press

12kg x8

16kg x8

20kg x8 would have struggled to get the 22s up for this but reckon I could.do on flat bench..better start being nice to people as will be needing assistance with these soon.. 

Dumbbell shoulder press

12kg x8

14kg x8

16kg x8 not bad...again will need help with the 18s next week....

Skullcrushers superset with cgbp

20kg 3x8/8

Dumbbell one armed lateral raise

8kg x8

10kg x8...dunno why I can't seem to get over 10kg on these....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laterals are evil ... so not surprised .. perhaps drop the weight a bit then build back up ...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Laterals are evil ... so not surprised .. perhaps drop the weight a bit then build back up ...


Started with the 6kg but was far too light 

Chest bit sore now, flagging a lot damn cold.....

And have to hang upside down tomorrow...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Aerial yoga today......quite hard work a lot of hip work but I'm proper getting into it lol....

Apparently I have good shoulder rotation - dunno how they are as flexible as a brick 

Bob has to go to taekwondo early tomorrow...oh dear as long as I don't have to join in with the kiddies...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to Taekwondo early...had to do patterns...then the actual session was rather brutal with lotsof technical and fitness stuff and some sparring....

Poor Bob got booted in the gut and was in danger of throwing up.....

Meanwhile, with assistance of Dtlv, start 'diet' today.....lot of protein to eat...at least double what I normally eat.....may take a few days to get this right 

Tonight is likely to be Parkour, assuming I can get in the class, as I didn't book earlier..also have to make dentist appointments......erk.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Parkour boys didn't get back to me in time so I went to the gym instead....

Did the foam rolling at home, then a few activation exercises before hitting the weights (innit, cos I hit them REEALLL hard. Not  )

Low cable row

33kg x8

40kg x8

47kg x8

57kg x8

67kg x6  Not a PB but not bad....one day I'll get the 77.....

Reverse flye

26kg x8

33kg x8

40kg x 6 - Not spectacular either but I've been stuck on 33kg for a while, to even get a set at 40 as nice

Assisted pull up - I hate these...find them really difficult

33kg x6

26kg x6

19kg x4

Straight arm pulldown

17kg x8

24kg x6

Dumbbell hammer curl

12kg x8

14kg x8

Have really worked my legs and glutes this week already - they are still very sore, must have been all the squat jumps yesterday.... :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Diet...going well (apart from forgetting my lunch today)

Little worried as I'm starting to get hungry earlier and earlier..first day I couldn't face lunch till 2pm, yesterday made it to midday, today I'm starting to feel peckish and it's not quite 10am.... 

Taekwondo last night was brutal again....

Started off with pad work, then between each kick we had to do various exercises - crunches with legs up , alternate oblique crunch things , leg raises, staggered press ups on one leg, one legged press ups, narrow press ups, some other weird press ups..a set of one of these between running up to the pad and kicking it.

After that some endurance work, and I paired up with Bob - constant punching the pad for 2 mins (harder than it sounds) then 25 press ups...I did OK, Bob flaked at 18 

Lots of leg stretching after that..today my shoulders are pooped :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Diet question...need some ideas for high protein low(ish) fat meals I can take to work. Facilities limited to fridge and microwave

Chicken is great but I mostly eat that in the evenings.....have been eating tuna but it's dry and will get bored pretty quickly.... @Keeks, do you have some good recipes for quark? Also have to be quite low carb.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Diet question...need some ideas for high protein low(ish) fat meals I can take to work. Facilities limited to fridge and microwave
> 
> Chicken is great but I mostly eat that in the evenings.....have been eating tuna but it's dry and will get bored pretty quickly.... @Keeks, do you have some good recipes for quark? Also have to be quite low carb.....


Add vinegar/pepper/chilli peppers/ginger/olives/whole egg/yolk/balsamic vinegar/pickled things!/lots of ways to help tuna become edible,also much of this list has fat burning qualities too.

Cold lean beef

home made protein powder mouse

cooked home made fish cakes

Boiled egg/pasta/evoo/vinegar dressing

Apples go great with chicken/tuna/meat/non ripe banana/

Add cinnamon to keep blood sugar constant......gasp......more later


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Leave it with me and I'll be back tonight.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Add vinegar/pepper/chilli peppers/ginger/olives/whole egg/yolk/balsamic vinegar/pickled things!/lots of ways to help tuna become edible,also much of this list has fat burning qualities too.
> 
> Cold lean beef
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. 

Have eggs for brekfast, my ways of making tuna edible have involved salad cream, chilli and mango dressing, olives and gherkins. May add pickled onions tomorrow and a lot of vinegar 

Pasta is a no no..cold pasta makes me retch......but you've reminded me I should make a massive meatloaf and eat slives of it...bit fatty though..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Have eggs for brekfast, my ways of making tuna edible have involved salad cream, chilli and mango dressing, olives and gherkins. May add pickled onions tomorrow and a lot of vinegar
> 
> Pasta is a no no..cold pasta makes me retch......but you've reminded me I should make a massive meatloaf and eat slives of it...bit fatty though..


Use lean meat in meat loaf,could be ok IN MODERATION:lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

biglbs said:


> Use lean meat in meat loaf,could be ok IN MODERATION:lol:


Ha my meatloaf is epic.....use a recipe posted by a chap used to post on here...

Basically minced beef with a handful of ground almonds and whatever spices and onions....wrap round some boiled eggs, like a massive Scotch egg...wrap in streaky bacon..cook in oven. Awesome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Ha my meatloaf is epic.....use a recipe posted by a chap used to post on here...
> 
> Basically minced beef with a handful of ground almonds and whatever spices and onions....wrap round some boiled eggs, like a massive Scotch egg...wrap in streaky bacon..cook in oven. Awesome


Doing it now............


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Your training's looking great. Really hard going, especially on the floor push ups and dips work!! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Right...still no cola raisins but I bought carbs.....was harder than expected cos Bob will throw a wobbler if I buy bread and sweeties..... 

Went to the gym....did some of my rehab work

Hip activation, shoulder range and ab and hip stuff. Hip hikes and toe lifts with an 8kg kettlebell (as it's the smallest one that fits my foot), the one legged reach and squat thingies - these except instead of coming back up straightaway, I have to bend my knee more, stick my butt out then come back up, to activate the glutes. It is NOT a graceful move :laugh:






Then a set of the cable row pistol squat wtf trauma.....like this but with other leg at front...






After that little joy (I lost balance after one set)

Leg ext

45kg x8

55kg x8

65kg x8

75kg x 8 Progress...

Leg curl

25kg x8

35kg x8

45kg x8 Pleased it's 60% of what I was doing on extensions but still lagging as had a little more in tank for ext...

Squats. Yes, real squats, in a squat rack and everything.....not helped at all by John the Strongman being on the machine next to me and so there was NO pressure at all oh no, seeing as he used to teach early morning bootcamp, and was all nice to me and is very easy on the eye and not someone I want to make a [email protected] of myself in front of...no...I even uttered the words 'I feel a bit naff doing girl weights' and got the obvious reply 'But you ARE a girl'...I just can't talk to pretty people :lol:

Anyway, squats

Bar x8

40kg x8 (much easier with weight to get form right)

50kg x8

60kg x6 - yes girly weight BUT I got past the 'plate a side' block. Win :thumb:

PWO carbs forced down...and I mean forced down...hope I get hungry by tonight I have loads of protein to eat!!!

edit: Having googled the chap at the gym seems he's famous for vomming while deadlifting at a comp...lovely. Will NOT be watching that video..... :scared:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

What an incredible woman. :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> Your training's looking great. Really hard going, especially on the floor push ups and dips work!! :thumb:


No choice in all that - it's part of Taekwondo training - every so often he does 'fitness' sessions which are evil, but it saves me doing cardio 

Pleased that I'm one of the few females who does 'proper' press ups not knee ones though..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> No choice in all that - it's part of Taekwondo training - every so often he does 'fitness' sessions which are evil, but it saves me doing cardio
> 
> Pleased that I'm one of the few females who does 'proper' press ups not knee ones though..... :lol:


Fantastic superfit young lady


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I'm really not - my cv fitness is dire, I can't even jog round the hall! 

And not so young anymore ..


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> I'm really not - my cv fitness is dire, I can't even jog round the hall!
> 
> And not so young anymore ..


The effort is there though. You never stop!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you tried adding quark to tuna? If you mix some quark with lemon juice then mix with tuna, its lovely! 

Other than sweet things, I cant really think of a quark meal you can do in a microwave or have cold which is low carbs.

If a sweet meal is ok, then if you get half a tub of quark, 2 egg whites, 1 full egg, scoop of whey, mix it all up and microwave it for 60-90 seconds it makes a lovely mousse style pudding.

Quark jelly, which is just adding some quark to a sugar free jelly mix and make up and set as normal. Most of the things I do with quark are adding it to things like sauces etc, to go with carbs or sweet snacks.

I will have another think and let you know if I think ot anything else, currently suffering from diet brain and cant remember much at the minute! :wacko:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Keeks said:


> Have you tried adding quark to tuna? If you mix some quark with lemon juice then mix with tuna, its lovely!
> 
> Other than sweet things, I cant really think of a quark meal you can do in a microwave or have cold which is low carbs.
> 
> ...


Have done the quark jelly thing and it's not bad....I forgot to mix it with my tuna this morning but tonight is takeaway night so have to stuff my face with meat (fnar) ....

Should go to gym...won't have time tomorrow, another busy day...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Couple days off from training..had a mate visit last night I've not seen in years so was an entertaining night, another friend I've not seen since Christmas was also down today and she had a secret wedding a few weeks ago so all's good in her world and it's another mates 50th tonight and some friends from Yorkshire are coming down so should be a rather good evening


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Friends from Yorkshire.....of course you'll have a good night!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Last week of aerial yoga...was a bit rubbish this week as I'm so unbendy....despite parties etc diet going well, just had my pwo haribo 

Not sure what to do today...a lot needs doing ...allotment, bathroom, dreads, gym, shop.....and not long to do it in....think will have to pi k a couple of things and just do that

Meanwhile...flicking through tv channels and the chawners last chance is on...good god what a bunch of toxic whiny lazy ar5ed cretins.....one of the daughters tries hard and the others just drag her down all the time...other daughter is a jealous cow and I want to punch them.

/rant :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Love your ranting, Becks


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Girly weights indeed.  60kg is not bad at all. I doubt I could squat 40 right now, so no self deprecation missus!

How you finding the 1 legged squats? Lot tougher than people expect?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

They really are...not helped by my lack of flexibility and balance!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dinner wot I just ate. Nom.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wot is it? Looks good:tt2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Steak and salad


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Steak and salad


Oooh. You spoilt little thing, you!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to see Mr Hip Fixy today - he is bemused by my rec fem 

I like to cause trouble...

After an hour of weird rolling around and torture (including foam rolling on a power plate FFS) I went to the gym to train chest. Except I couldn't get near ANYTHING so decided to practice my new pistol squat progression - basically I hold onto a cable, pistol squat onto a step then get up again...hopefully in time the step will be lowered then taken away, then I will have to let go of the cable....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> After an hour of weird rolling around and torture (including foam rolling on a power plate FFS) I went to the gym to train chest. Except I couldn't get near ANYTHING so decided to practice my new pistol squat progression - basically I hold onto a cable, pistol squat onto a step then get up again...*hopefully in time the step will be lowered then taken away, then I will have to let go of the cable...*.


:laugh: oh gawwwwd...sorry for laughing but you gave me a brilliant mental image there...lolol....we have some things in common......^^^^^^ being one of them..hahaha

brilliant....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Where have I been? Slacking no doubt.

2 sessions of taekwondo this week - quite technical and brutal, finally got my sorry butt to the gym this morning to do my rehab (place was too rammed to do anything else) and I lowered the step for my second set of assisted pistol squats (say that 3 times fast :lol: )

No taekwondo next week - tomorrow I finally get the blue bleached out, and the school has parents evening on Weds so we can't train.

I have been invited to the seminar at the end of the month held by Master Nicholls. I went last year as a white belt (the seminar is for black belts and those grading to be black belt) and for any coloured belts it's invitation only so I feel quite proud 

I say seminar, but it's practical. Last year this involved me (newbie, been training a month) having the sh1t kicked out of me by an enormous black belt for 3 hours :lol:

This year at least it's only 2 hours....

Diet going quite well, I think. Smurf Haribo are the tits. I will be buying a ton of the fizzy ones when I go to Germany....as well as the bats. With the liquorice bodies. Oh yes.

In housey stuff, made a few more dreads, and am teaching myself to crochet. For Christmas dinner, we all have to turn up in a home made Christmas jumper, so I am crocheting lots of snowflakes to either sew together or sew onto a lairy charity shop jumper.... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Wonderful stuff, Beklet.

An exhausting read. I don't know how you fit so much into your life!

Good luck on the Tae Kwon Do seminar. You are a busy busy beeeeeee..


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's cool Beklet, the invite...good for you......but....but....haribo? I love em but are you allowed to eat them on your diet? Cos if so...

IM IN! :laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> That's cool Beklet, the invite...good for you......but....but....haribo? I love em but are you allowed to eat them on your diet? Cos if so...
> 
> IM IN! :laugh:


At the moment...yes. PWO carbs rule 

Can't eat a whole bag though :sad:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Todays non gym rant. Just ate loads of pretzels. dtlv is going to be very unimpressed.

Went to the allotment yesterday to find dead black and rotten tomatoes. Aka blight. Gutted. Thankfully my spuds were OK as they were miles away and had pretty much died back by then.

Missing TKD tonight as have to get hair sorted. Our club won 30 medals at the British at the weekend. Can't help wondering if I'd have won anything if I'd not been such a wimp and had competed. (I hate being watched lol my legs turn to jelly) I find that immensely frustrating.

At least this evening I will have blonde hair not brown blue and pink hair  (and grey, let's not forget the grey)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ooo. Beklet as a blonde. We're going to request a photo I think:rolleye:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:



> Ooo. Beklet as a blonde. We're going to request a photo I think:rolleye:


There are some on my profile no doubt 

THis will be a 'normal' hairstyle though. For a fortnight


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> There are some on my profile no doubt
> 
> THis will be a 'normal' hairstyle though. For a fortnight


Always a delight, whatever your hairstyle:wub: :blush:

mg: You know I'm having a bit of fun. I'm not always this much of a creep


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well. It's not normal. The blue wouldn't bleach out so I have blonde roots and rest is greeny blue.

But that's not why I'm posting. I'm wondering what on earth is going on with my sleep? @dtlv any ideas?

My energy during the day is fine, but I'm waking up most nights at around 3am...and then I just can't get back to sleep, mind is working overtime...by the time I'm tired enough to go back to sleep it's around 6am...just before the alarm :lol:

As I said, energy throughout the day is fine, but this has been most nights for the last week or so...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Went to see Mr Hip Fixy today - he is bemused by my rec fem
> 
> I like to cause trouble...
> 
> After an hour of weird rolling around and torture (including foam rolling on a power plate FFS) I went to the gym to train chest. Except I couldn't get near ANYTHING so decided to practice my new pistol squat progression - basically I hold onto a cable, pistol squat onto a step then get up again...hopefully in time the step will be lowered then taken away, then I will have to let go of the cable....


That's a really cool way to progress on pistol squats. Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Quick update. Massively happy, had to ask for assistance getting a couple of dumbbells up which is a good sign, means i'm off the pink dumbbells  (Actually they're red but still)

Warm up

Dumbbell flat bench

14kg x8

18kg x8

22kg x8 (and I got these up all by mesen :thumb:

24kg x 6 :bounce: Getting there....those 28s WILL be mine again!

Seated dumbbell shoulder press

12kg x8

14kg x8

18kg x6 (needed one handing to me lol) But..yay 

Skullcrushers superset with cgbp

20kg x8/8

25kg x8/8

Lateral raises (both hands)

8kg x8

10kg x8

12kg x6 FINALLY!!! 

And that's it. Sorry nowt majorly thrilling but now my hot and sour chicken is waiting for me....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Super workout. Those gains are excellent:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey Beklet...greeeeeaaaaaaat workout missis....green bout the weights, I can't get that sorta weight up no matter how I try. On the sleep front, welcome to my world...been not sleeping great for years, I actually feel more knacked when I get a full nights sleep than when I don't..haha..

Well done, whoot whoot... :bounce:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Well. It's not normal. The blue wouldn't bleach out so I have blonde roots and rest is greeny blue.
> 
> But that's not why I'm posting. I'm wondering what on earth is going on with my sleep? @dtlv any ideas?
> 
> ...


I'll go back and look at your food logs, but off the top of my head it (if it is diet related) it could be -

Excessive protein late on - thermic effect of protein keeping your body temp too high for optimal sleep. Your protein intake is quite high so there may be an issue there.

Magnesium intake too low - magnesium is an important calcium blocker and has an inhibitory effect upon neurotransmitters that make you jittery, nervous or the mind race and is known for interfering with sleep quality. Sub optimal status usually has these symptoms, and the need is much higher for active people and women around their special time.

Insufficient carbs late on - carbs raise insulin, insulin drives large neutral amino acids into muscle tissue leaving less competition at the blood brain barrier for tryptophan to enter the brain and form serotonin and melatonin.

So, try shifting protein intake to earlier, carb intake to later, and take 400-500mg of magnesium... other things, try no caffeine after 7pm.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dtlv said:


> other things, try no caffeine after 7pm.


  pheweeeeeeeeeee....harsh....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

dtlv said:


> I'll go back and look at your food logs, but off the top of my head it (if it is diet related) it could be -
> 
> Excessive protein late on - thermic effect of protein keeping your body temp too high for optimal sleep. Your protein intake is quite high so there may be an issue there.
> 
> ...


Ta Det

Magnesium intake pretty good - take it morning (combined with B6) and again at night (plain magnesium) but may take an extra one tonight to make sure

I do tend to eat a big lump of protein after training late on Mon and Weds (but I also eat most of my carbs at night, especially on those days) Will try to slack off on protein later at night for the other nights

It's weird because my energy is not diminished (look at my last workout lol)


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think it is diet related... is weird. Was really just trying to sound clever with that stuff to buy myself time to find an answer :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

dtlv said:


> I'll go back and look at your food logs, but off the top of my head it (if it is diet related) it could be -
> 
> Excessive protein late on - thermic effect of protein keeping your body temp too high for optimal sleep. Your protein intake is quite high so there may be an issue there.
> 
> ...


Awsome mate!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> pheweeeeeeeeeee....harsh....


Basically Flubs, I'm a meanie... is just how I roll :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Think it's catching up with me now - feel so tired I'm dropping off at my desk. This could of course be aftereffects of the dental anaesthetic this morning (I had a crown and inlay fitted), or it could be something hormonal (I had the PMT now I'm waiting for the groggy crampiness)

Food has been iffy today but not totally dreadful. Tomorrow I'm on the road all day so will be sandwich bar central....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo beklet...if you get tired, make sure you stop and have a drink or something.....no sleeping whilst in charge of a car missis!....x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym. Good. Chickened out of deads when felt back pulling a bit but still ok....

Bit of activation work....then

Cable rows

40kg x8

47kg x8

57kg x8

67kg x6

77kg x 4 :  Equalled PB

Reverse pec deck

26kg x8

33kg x8

40kg x8

Straight arm pulldown

19kg x8

26kg x8

Deadlifts

40kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x5

70kg x3 then chickened out

Dumbbell hammer curls

12kg x8

14kg x8

18kg x5 equalled pb 

Happy now....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice PB'ing, always a great boost that 

Training looking good, better than mine right now actually, lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Loving those deads, beklet! No chickening out next week - u can do more!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Loving those deads, beklet! No chickening out next week - u can do more!


I could....but all my grief started with a 90kg deadlift so that number is my nemesis...taken me 3 years to get back to this stage don't wanna mess it up!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Super session here Beks. Well done:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Today. Gym. Squat fail. All racks in use.

Did my assistance work, hip hikes and toe lifts with 8kg kettlebell, the squat touchdown things and 2 sets of 5 postol squat progressions...no step this time, atg though without the cable handle I'd be falling flat over lol!

Leg ext

45kg x8

55kg x8

65kg x8

75kg x7 lol

Leg curl

35kg x8

45kg x8

55 kg x6

Racks and leg press in use so off to learn to crochet properly via somewhere that sells.food.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

At last, something I can do too...whoot....I can crochet, but only in one straight line, and only the basic stitch, so if you want a reaaaaaly thin scarf that is about 20 metres long....errmm...I'm your girl? Pmsl.....not very domesticated I'm afraid, can do food, but the rest of the training seems to have bypassed me, haha.....

And...75kg leg extensions? Holeeeeee sheeeet! I'm gonna try that tomorrow morning, just to see what it feels like....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> At last, something I can do too...whoot....I can crochet, but only in one straight line, and only the basic stitch, so if you want a reaaaaaly thin scarf that is about 20 metres long....errmm...I'm your girl? Pmsl.....not very domesticated I'm afraid, can do food, but the rest of the training seems to have bypassed me, haha.....
> 
> And...75kg leg extensions? Holeeeeee sheeeet! I'm gonna try that tomorrow morning, just to see what it feels like....


It feels like.your knee is going to snap


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> It feels like.your knee is going to snap


correct. That is exactly what it felt like, and I couldn't do it...fook! 75 is too high for me, got to about 50 ish....bugger....more work required....lol..respect Beklet, respect....

withacertaindegreeofohbolloxdeadtome.......:laugh: x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> correct. That is exactly what it felt like, and I couldn't do it...fook! 75 is too high for me, got to about 50 ish....bugger....more work required....lol..respect Beklet, respect....
> 
> withacertaindegreeofohbolloxdeadtome.......:laugh: x


Yeah but I'm a deadlift and squat coward..... 

TKD last night after a week off, and I was a bit rubbish - who would have thought crochet would scupper me?

A friend taught me crochet at the weekend and I'm making a blanket...thought my shoulders were a bit stiff yesterday but lifting my arms to punch? Oof.

I forgot half my patterns and couldnt' kick properly. Rubbish 

Today, I get to see Mr Hip fixy...oh dear.

This morning i went to the dentist. It was equally good and horrific. I was expecting to go for the first bit of root canal which equals an hour of being drilled and temporarily filled (ooer) and you leave with your skull still vibrating and your bank account having been butt raped dry.

WHat actually happened is that the anaesthetic didn't work. 15 injections into my jaw, 2 different anaesthetics and it still didn't work, however I had an exposed nerve. Thankfully it wasn't bleeding so he sealed it and filled the tooth. This is good because my bank account is just a bit ill instead of in intensive care, but bad because all the fiddling around may mean it hurts when the drugs wear off.....and it may hurt for a couple of days. I hate toothache. The only thing on a par that's as debilitating and all consuming is severe period pain, where it radiates down your legs and causes your lower back to cramp and spasm.

Thankfully, Boots sell ibuprofen and codeine. Will be necking that the minute my mouth starts itching.....


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Get someone else to load the bar for you. Don't go into the lift knowing exactly how much is on the bar. Psychological barriers are much more difficult to break than physical ones. If you don't load the bar yourself you haven't already felt the weight that is on there. Loads of lifters get others to load their bars for this reason.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mingster said:


> Get someone else to load the bar for you. Don't go into the lift knowing exactly how much is on the bar. Psychological barriers are much more difficult to break than physical ones. If you don't load the bar yourself you haven't already felt the weight that is on there. Loads of lifters get others to load their bars for this reason.


Hmmm not a bad idea...though I don't really know anyone at the gym, except the occasional grunt I throw their way to help with a weight but I might ask one of the strongmen....one of them used to teach a bootcamp I went to a while back, he might do it if I ask nicely 

My fear with deadlifts os of putting my back out. Did it once, don't fancy it again...:eek:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Just been to see mr hip.fixy...hips almost fixed, quads better, pleased with pistol squat progression...things will be mixed up next time I go.

Tooth aches slightly but isn't awful...took one of the good tablets and haven't been sick which is nice. Forgot it was bob's mums birthday today and she's invited us all round for food...sadly that food is pasta but as I've not eaten since 7am I will likely wolf it down....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Glad to hear the hips are improving!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo missis....just to say happy weekend to ya and hope all is well. Xx


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Grrr gym fail this weekend - too busy!

Sat went to visit family in Derbyshire then off to Matlock for the fireworks...yesterday visited a friend,who fed us well, finished making my dreads but still have to steam them.

THis afternoon I'm off to sunny Portsmouth for a course so will need to find a gym. Have trained at City Gym but there';s apparetnly another one in Southsea near where I'm staying...will check it out later. Right now I have a numb gob courtesy of my dentist and I'm STARVING! Gutted to be missing training this week, but the seminar with the Master is on Saturday, so I'll be worked hard.....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey you - Fratton Gym might be one you could check out? Or isn't Strength-Tec down there somewhere? Unsure. Anyway don't stress! Just get to training when you can


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you - Fratton Gym might be one you could check out? Or isn't Strength-Tec down there somewhere? Unsure. Anyway don't stress! Just get to training when you can


No idea.....there's one called Lougars but I have no idea......

I used to travel a lot with work and enjoyed training in different gyms but it's slacked off of late because I don't travel as much and because I wasn't training properly, but sometimes it's nice to go somewhere for a change of scenery, and it beats sitting in a hotel room watching rubbish telly and eating Pot Noodles :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

In


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> No idea.....there's one called Lougars but I have no idea......
> 
> I used to travel a lot with work and enjoyed training in different gyms but it's slacked off of late because I don't travel as much and because I wasn't training properly, but sometimes it's nice to go somewhere for a change of scenery, and it beats sitting in a hotel room watching rubbish telly and eating Pot Noodles :lol:


Absolutely agree  I did this when I went to work in Minnesota - Found an amazing place called The Press Gym! Change of scenery is always nice. I find different equipment etc exciting too. Yup - Loser! lol


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym fail this week - got to Pompey too late to get to Fratton, and on Weds felt really sick and queasy after dinner so went for a long walk along the seafront instead....

TKD on Weds was hard work as I'd spent 3 hours driving back, and hadn't eaten but I got through it....have the seminar with the Master this week so wanted to at least get some exercise in...

Mobility work this morning with Scott, and I'm such a mess my mobility and activation work has been split into 3 - one for each type of workout...some of the new stuff is vile - nasty little hard ball just under hip bone to release the tight muscle and stop my hip clonking when I do burpees and such....

Have a nasty headache today - has been niggling for a few days, may be down to chronic lack of sleep...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Classic signs of needing to step back a touch, Beklet.

You do need a good rest. A lie in on Sunday will do you the world of good


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> Classic signs of needing to step back a touch, Beklet.
> 
> You do need a good rest. A lie in on Sunday will do you the world of good


Not happening. Just done almost 4 hoirs of kicking at the seminar my hips hate me....tomorrow is hair extension day so will be sitting on my bum for at least 5 hours :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Seminar was brutal...got a bit of a rest yesterday when my mate did my hair...I now have very silly coloured hair there may be a pic later tho will be interesting at tkd later....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TKD again tonight..I chose to arm up with weights so 2 sets of 10 each with dumbbells

Bent over rows

One arm rows

Flyes

Bench press

Shoulder press

Lateral raise

Rear delt raise

Overhead tricep press

Kickbacks

Bicep curls

Hammer curls

Concentration curls

Then a load of technical stuff....all good, and has set me up for the gym tomorrow, assuming i get time to go!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Still alive....bog all internet here but found a pub with free wifi.....

Gym this morning....was hard works...laying off the chips today lol...different gym wwights felt heavy I still blame the chips.....

Mobility work

Dbbell.chest press

12.5kg x 8

No idea - 14kg? X8

20kg x8

Flyes

10kg x8

12.5kg x8

Shoulder press

10kg x8

12.5kg x8

16kg x8

Lateral raise

2x8 10kg

Superset skullcrusher w/cgbp

No idea but less than 25kg

3x8

Reverse pressdown

2pl 2x8

Having salad with my scampi today..tonight is cocktail night...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking good, Beks:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Noice session beklet.....but cocktail night? Yipeeeee....I love moquitos..mohitoos? Nooooooooo idea how to spell it but oh boy can I drink em...:laugh: happy weekend beklet.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym today..no amazing weights but maintenance

Warm up and mobility work. ..foam.roller etc

Cable.row

30kg x8

40kg x8

60kg x6

65kg x5

Assisted pullup 2x8 no idea pf weight

Deadlifts

60kg x8

70kg x5

80kg x5

Lat pulldown

40kg 8

50kg x8

Hammer curl

12.5kg 2x8

Legs tomorrow....


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice work:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

No legs done as back was VERY sore the next day - very crampy and spasmy (is that a word? I'd say spazzy but people seem to get offended by it)

Actually back is still slightly sore, but seeing Scott tomorrow who has said he will investigate....

TKD last night and another brutal fitness session - after the Autumn grading, he always does a month of fitness classes, his excuse being that we can then eat loads at Christmas and not do too much damage 

Warm up was punches with dumbbells, rope climb (which I can't do), 6 rounds of this, then weights, skullcrushers, pullovers, tricep press, rear delt raise, front raise, hammer curls, few other bits...more punching with dumbbells, then the main class (should explain, the class is split in half for warmup - women and juniors (under 18) and cardio bunny men go into the gym and do cardio on the machines, men (and me) stay in the hall and do weights 

Main lesson - sets of 10 specific kicks on each leg, stretch (box and front splits), 20 of specified ab crunch exercise, repeat. Think we did 8 or 9 round of this...then normal stretch and done. Evil :devil2:

Still debating training this afternoon - back to normal diet today (more or less) but I'm suffering - feel very tired and lethargic..though I also had my last big dental appointment this morning (3 fillings) and the anaesthetic always makes me feel very groggy.

Don't grind your teeth, kiddies!!


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Fantastic work last night there, Beks. You really put some effort in:thumb:

I also enjoy reading your write-ups immensely.

Pleased your teeth are finally sorted out


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> Fantastic work last night there, Beks. You really put some effort in:thumb:
> 
> I also enjoy reading your write-ups immensely.
> 
> Pleased your teeth are finally sorted out


Ha ha ta...still need a replacement crown tho...

7am and I was feeling very tired and hungry - still sleeping very badly and woke up pretty much every hour.....

Went to see Scott and after a little bit of mobility work, he had me doing deads to check my form (really!)

Was nice to actually do deads on a lifting platform....

First a set of 10 at 40kg - all seems good....

Set at 60kg - noticed my back is doing a lot of work, and my right foot is slightly turned out....

Few tweaks and another set...back still doing work....

Given some exercises - hip thrusters with a 20kg dumbbell. Was hard work.....

Another set of 5 at 70kg - definite improvement as glutes now activated

More thrusters and an abductor band walk thing - set of 5 at 70kg - 4/5 were good and glutes firing properly, middle dead was pants lol.....

Now I need food!

Have been told to do deads at beginning of back workout but after the mobility work and after hip thrusters...but using more weight. Erk.......

No legs for me today then


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Been having a think....

Toying with the idea of actually doing something structured...or changing my training split a bit.

Currently doing a push/pull/legs split, and for each split trying to get in dumbbell bench, deads and squats.....

Not a fan of high reps - they bore me, but think I'm ready to do something more structured, now I know where I'm going wrong on some lifts.....

Might even change the splits though don't know what to....

I have mobility work for push/pull/legs days though the stuff I do for deads overlaps the leg stuff quite a lot....bear in mind the pre workout activation and mobility stuff can take up loads of time..... 

Sooo..anyone any ideas? 5/3/1 just looks complicated, not sure exactly what 5x5 entails, currently I just pyramid the weight up each set until I can't do many - once I can do a full set of 8 I up the weight.....(except deads and squats where I go for lower reps)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

It's good to change your routine if you find you are getting a little bored or are feeling that your training needs a bit of ooomph!

I'm always changing mine.

If you don't like the manic hi-rep stuff, what about a few sets of your favourite exercises?

Try 3-4 sets, starting with light weights on a 12-15 rep blast.

Then increase the weight, but do less reps on the other sets.

Round each exercises of with two "burn to fail" drop sets:

The first is the maximum weight you can safely push, as many reps as possible, until you 'burn'.

The final set do the opposite...a light weight with lots of reps, same fail.

Take a look at my leg training from yesterday for an idea (perhaps substituting the 50-reppers for the final set I described above).

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Well today was plop....did all my mobility work - got to the pistol squats and could only manage 5 a set....grrrr

After that my back was proper stiff...did leg extensions and got a set of 6 at 85kg so that was something...then all the leg stuff was in use as Sunday appears to be leg day..my back was cramping so I went to the pub with Bob and had steak


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah well that was a good end ... nice bit of steak ....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

And scampi...and Bob let me have some gravy for my chips (tho I only ate half lol)


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yum yum. Love surf 'n' turf :tt2:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ermmmforum doing odd things. Meh.

Didn't train last night - shocking backache and no training today due to 13 hour working day 

TKD tomorrow hope my back feels a little better. Still fuming I've gone 3 steps back


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Why is it saying there's another page then not letting me see it?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Why is it saying there's another page then not letting me see it?


I've had that problem too on a couple of threads, just kicks me back to the page I'm on ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning...  ...scampi...yummmeeeeeee.....with tartare sauce, and chips...phwoaaarrrr.....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Flubs said:


> Morning...  ...scampi...yummmeeeeeee.....with tartare sauce, and chips...phwoaaarrrr.....


For breakfast :scared:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> For breakfast :scared:


Nope...tuna for breakfast today ...cba with cooking owt


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Beklet said:


> Well today was plop....did all my mobility work - *got to the pistol squats and could only manage 5 a set*....grrrr
> 
> After that my back was proper stiff...did leg extensions and got a set of 6 at 85kg so that was something...then all the leg stuff was in use as Sunday appears to be leg day..my back was cramping so I went to the pub with Bob and had steak


Only.... ONLY 5 a *SET*?!?! Good god woman do you not realise that's brilliant! Think I've managed a grand total of 3...reps that is in total. :rockon:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Only.... ONLY 5 a *SET*?!?! Good god woman do you not realise that's brilliant! Think I've managed a grand total of 3...reps that is in total. :rockon:


I have to hold onto a rubber bamd or cable pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym Bunny said:


> Only.... ONLY 5 a *SET*?!?! Good god woman do you not realise that's brilliant! Think I've managed a grand total of 3...reps that is in total. :rockon:


I have to hold onto a rubber bamd or cable pmsl


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

TKD last night...sucked at the weights but at least managed the upright rows with the 20kg plate......

Did a lot of core work, and I need to strengthen my core to take my back out of everything BUT I couldn't do the crunches as the girl anchoring my feet was far too light and couldn't hold my weight :sad:

Quite annoyed this morning as I appear to be coming down with something as well...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Try these for you core Beks. They're extremely effective...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mingster said:


> Try these for you core Beks. They're extremely effective...


Argh can't see! Work blocks vids...will look later


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Er....ypu are assuming I can sit up unaided 

Push day next....will give it a go then.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Been battling a cold since Thursday, therefore no training. Am a coughing phlegm factory right now, so no tkd for me tonight either. Urgh. Annoyed.

In good news, diet back on track finally.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Get well soon, Beks:thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope the bug passes quickly Bek


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mingster said:


> Try these for you core Beks. They're extremely effective...


Tried these this evening...it was not elegant


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Tried these this evening...it was not elegant


You'll get there:thumbup1:

Not the easiest movement to master straight away


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Tried these this evening...it was not elegant


You could also use some method to anchor your feet to start with until your core can effectively deal with this particular movement...It will be a little easier this way just to get started.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Mingster said:


> You'll get there:thumbup1:
> 
> Not the easiest movement to master straight away


No...used a medicine ball first set then a weighted bar.....was easier than I expected though the second set was not pretty. ..

So instead of tkd did gym due to nice cough. ....

Monday os international.chest day so used hammer strength press, top set [email protected]

Lateral raises up to [email protected]

Skullcrushers/cgbp @20kg

Weighted crunch machine

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

Ab rollouts 3x10

Twisty medicine ball v sit thingy 3x10

Side bends 12kg 2x10

Those barbell crunch things

2x10

If my abs hurt tomorrow will be happy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

try on a bench to start with ...


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ab work.....if ever I do see my abs between now and death I'll confirm it was all worth the pain...:laugh:

Psiknowabsaremadeinthekitchenandivegottostopfeedingmyfatfacethankyouverymuch.........hurrrrhurrrrr.....

Have a good week beklet..nice session there....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Quite annoyed.

My abs are a little sore.

The cough is still there.

Went to the gym. Back day. Did all my activation work, foam rolling and anti spasm stuff, also the hip thrusters and abductor work to activate the right muscles and I decided to do deads first, as instructed.

Hmph.

40kg x5 (way too light)

60kg x 5 OK

70kg x 1...and a slight pull in my right hip. Fuming :cursing:

Stomped off to the cable row

47kg x6

57kg x6

67kg x6

77kg x5 - and ha! to the lad opposite me who was determined to do more weight than me - I wasn't wearing straps....pfft (yes I am in a BAD mood)

Lat pulldown

40kg x8

47kg x8

54kg x6

61kg x6 Wasn't too bad

Hammer curls

10kg x8

14kg x8

Rest were being used, so a couple of sets of straight arm pressdowns 1 at 19kg and 1 at 26kg for 8, reverse flye in use so got the hump and went to Waitrose to buy cut price milk and cheese, and soup for my dinner tomorrow. Except.....Thai chicken soup...with 4% chicken? How am I supposed to meet my protein macros with that??? 

And...apple and cinnamon protein? I'll leave that for Bob :no:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Beklet said:


> Quite annoyed.
> 
> My abs are a little sore.
> 
> ...


impressive beklet!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Loveleelady said:


> impressive beklet!


Ah I do lift sometimes 

No gym yesterday - very long day and thumping headache meant no workout for me :sad:

Went to see Mr Hip Fixy this morning...after feeling a twang in my hip/back after last deadlift attempt, I was frustrated and annoyed and vented in a big email....

As a result this morning I got more screenings and tests. Although my hip flexors and rec fem have loosened off, my mobility is much improved, and my deadlift technique (while he was watchimg last week anyway) is spot on, there's still something wrong......

After a load of tests my left hip is still very very tight and there's also a nerve issue. Thank you sciatic nerve 

Sooooo on top of my usual mobilisation and activations stuff, I now have some VERY aggressive and painful ball rolling and more core activation to be done twice a day, every day. Next appointment 3 weeks.....

But I'm still allowed to do deadlifts. Which is nice, at least I'll be able to see if there's an improvement.

So despite the fact my core is pretty strong, my hip flexors STILL take over and I have real difficulty engaging my core when doing deads etc, and my back just takes over. Argh.

Anyone know anything about this stiff/tight nerve issue? Never heard of it...but my problems are apparently not muscular....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimey beklet...sounds really dreadful...I only have to feel a twang in my back and I stop my deads, too frightened my lower half will detach from the top in mid lift..lol...I really hope thus can be resolved for you....frustrating and maddening right?

Have a good weekend missis.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I did go to the gym but felt a bit meh....

Did all my new daily mobility stuff, AND my leg stuff...then went home, however on the pistol squats I got 5 on first set and 8 on the second (on my bad leg), so that's an improvement, right?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Taekwondo on Weds.....was pretty good. Mostly pad work, and I got to do some of the work with blokes so I got to hit hard..the downside of that.... 

No gym yesterday as my cr is out of action and Bob had the keys for the other - by the time he got home was too late..however I have his car today so can get to the gym later...then off to Lincoln to visit mates and do my Christmas shopping...


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Ah Lincoln has a huge Christmas market round the Cathedral and castle area doesn't it?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Ah Lincoln has a huge Christmas market round the Cathedral and castle area doesn't it?


Yes....thankfully that's next week!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Yes....thankfully that's next week!


lol ... when I worked in IT I used to stay at the Castle Hotel when visiting our client in the city ... negotiating the car through the market to get to the hotel was a joy................


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> lol ... when I worked in IT I used to stay at the Castle Hotel when visiting our client in the city ... negotiating the car through the market to get to the hotel was a joy................


An unreal one-way system!

I spent my last five years at RAF Waddington and lived in Lincoln. I jogged everywhere.

Who said about Lincolnshire being flat?!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Laurieloz said:


> An unreal one-way system!
> 
> I spent my last five years at RAF Waddington and lived in Lincoln. I jogged everywhere.
> 
> Who said about Lincolnshire being flat?!


Lincoln certainly isn't, not by the castle at any rate !


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Greshie said:


> Lincoln certainly isn't, not by the castle at any rate !


I lived offcamp in a flat opposite the college at the bottom of Lindum Hill.

I used to train in the YMCA gym and then run a 3-mile circuit from there, right up Steep Hill to the castle, around the cathedral and back home again.

Great for the quads!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I wussed out of the hill


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

@Beklet

How's your hip problem...haven't heard from you in a week now.

Hope everything's okay with you?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Laurieloz said:


> @Beklet
> 
> How's your hip problem...haven't heard from you in a week now.
> 
> Hope everything's okay with you?


Hip generally ok but will be sore tomorrow! Just did an evil tkd session but I graded and got my blue belt


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Hip generally ok but will be sore tomorrow! Just did an evil tkd session but I graded and got my blue belt


Congratulations beklet.....whooping ass ........ :bounce: Now just a matter of getting out of bed tomorra and sliding down the radiator for a wee and all that....:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Hip generally ok but will be sore tomorrow! Just did an evil tkd session but I graded and got my blue belt


Wow! That's great news. Keep at it, but be careful with the hip:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Hip is fine!

Gym today, quickand dirty...gym was pretty much empty so couldn't find anyone near enough for a spot so had to do weights I could get up by myself...

Dumbbell chest press

14kg x8

18kg x8

22kg x8

Shoulder press

12kg x8

14kg x8

16kg x8

Skullcrusher superset with cgbp

20kg 2x8

Lateral raise

8kg x8

10kg x8

12kg x5 - Equalled PB but I just can't get any higher weights on this..it's definitely hit a plateau :sad:

Then 10 mins of sprints on the treadmill. Actual cardio. I have just had a very hot bath and I feel cleansed again


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like a very worthwhile session, Beklet. Well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yesterday.....Taekwondo. I actually really enjoyed it. The whole lesson.

Firstly we had the big chaps on the mats and we had to go between each one and spar them. Exhausting, but I even managed to hit the scary Polish chap in the head....  Think I may have pretty much beaten my Fear of sparring....

After that we did a couple of patterns - with our eyes closed. Purpose was to show how bad a lot of the class's spatial awareness was  (as it happens mine was fine, especially considering I get motion sickness)...it was a good cardio workout if nothing else


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey you..  have a great Xmas, a drunken new year....and a great bog foooooking hug from me...I've had some right laughs with you this year....nice one....take anugg missis...((((((((((((((0)))))))))))))))......x. Top gal in my book...


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes, all the best to you and Bob for Christmas, Beks:thumb:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome on the TKD and training looking good too... nice work indeed! Drop me an email when you get the chance and let me know how everything else is going... and merry christmas to you and Bob


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Awesome on the TKD and training looking good too... nice work indeed! Drop me an email when you get the chance and let me know how everything else is going... and merry christmas to you and Bob


Sorry to hijack beklet...but.....DTLV.....happy Xmas.....I wish you health, hope and happiness...x


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Sorry to hijack beklet...but.....DTLV.....happy Xmas.....I wish you health, hope and happiness...x


Thanks Flubs, same to you... have an awesome Christmas!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Ullo beklet. Wishing you all things fab for the coming year. I'm the size of a feckin' horse! Oh lawwwd the comeback is gonna be painful...hahaha...hey, have anugg...(((((((((0)))))))))))


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Where are you, @Beklet? I trust you are well.

Hope you had a good Christmas. Happy New Year! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Happy New Year Bek


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Cheers I'm still here just had a few days off...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Went to gym yesterday. Dug out an oooold programme I was doing years back and tweaked it - decided to see if writing something down formally would force me to do it.....and it did. Weights a bit weedy but meh..post Christmas carb slump....honest...

Mobility work and stretches

DB bench press

14kg x12

16kg x10

20kg x8 (the 18s were in use)

22kg x6

Flyes

10kg x10

14kg 2x10 (the 12s were MIA)

HS shoulder press

40kg x 10,8

45kg x6

Lateral raise

8kg 3x10

Skullcrushers

20kg 3x10

Reverse pressdown

3.75kg (yeah, what?) 2x10

Weighted crunch machine

46kg x12

53kg x10

60kg x8

Ab rollouts 3x10

10 mins HIIT

I am quite sore today


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

It doesn't matter about the weights, Beks. You can update those and it shows good progress if you're lifting more than you were.

The main thing is you're back into it.

I have a pen and a workout template printout which I carry with me in the gym.

I transfer the notes to my journal. There's no way I could remember it all for the site write-up.

It does help with motivation too


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

DOMS. I have DOMS. Is a nice change 

Mobility work and stretches....

Deadlifts

5 40kg

5 50kg

5 60kg

5 70kg

3 80kg. Yes I chickened out :sad:

Wide grip pulldown

12 33kg

10 40kg

8 47kg

6 54kg

Reverse pec deck

3x10 26kg

Hammer curls

12 10kg

10 12kg

8 14kg

Dumbbell preacher curls

10 6kg

2x10 8kg

Shrugs

3x10 15kg plates

10 mins HIIT

My back will hate me tomorrow...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

My back survived surprisingly well - Saturday spent some hours bimbling round Cambridge, back to the gym yesterday and to the full horror of the Resolutioners! Argh - I got a good warm up by having to park miles down the road!!

Workout a little shorter than planned, seriously there wasn't even room to do static lunges mg:

5/1/14

Loads of mobility work for legs and back including one leg touchdowns and 2 sets of assisted pistol squats BEFORE I even started

Squat

Bar x10

40kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x5..oh and then I chickened out. Yay me. Not.

Leg ext

45kg x12

55kg x10

65kg x8

Lying leg curl

25kg x12

32kg x10

39kg x8

Calf triset - weighted donkey calf raise, double drop bodyweight calf on step and raises from floor

80kg x10/BW x10/BWx10 three times round, no rest. Ouch.

No lunges as said before

10 mins HIIT

Today my calves are SORE. And I have Taekwondo tonight for the first time in a fortnight. This will not be pleasant.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And I have Taekwondo tonight for the first time in a fortnight. This will not be pleasant.

hurrr hurrr...I feel for you, AND with sore calves...oouch and a half missis...but I can't help doing this....:laugh: the mental picture I have of you staggering around trying to do the kicks and stuff....omigawwwdd...it's really making me chuckle....soz....but.....but.....:laugh: x Good on ya!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Gym was a fail on Tues...did a couple of sets of bench then some flyes and sacked it off...

However gym was not a total fail today, in fact, I am getting near some old PBs so that cheered me up

Warm up bit of mobility stuff but not much tbh

Dumbbell bench

14kg x12

18kg x10

22kg x 8

24kg x6

Dumbbell flye

12kg x10

14kg 2x10 I am spectacularly crap at these, but not as crap as I am at lateral raises.

Dumbbell shoulder press

10kg x10

14kg x8

18kg x6 (the 12 and 16kg dbs were in use lol)

Lateral raises

8kg 2x10

10kg x10

Skullcrusher

25kg 3x10 (I don't even know where the 20kg bar was, I couldn't find it, so these were quite difficult)

Reverse pressdown (one arm)

6.25kg x 8, 10

Weighted crunch machine

53kg x12

60kg x10

67kg x8

Ab rollouts

3x10

10 mins HIIT


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

You and I are sisters in crap lateral raises....hardest thing I do, Nd my weights are utter shoite! Lol...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> You and I are sisters in crap lateral raises....hardest thing I do, Nd my weights are utter shoite! Lol...


 Idon't get it lol I did a PB of 12kg the other week...for about 4 and I thought my arms were going to snap off FFS.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Idon't get it lol I did a PB of 12kg the other week...for about 4 and I thought my arms were going to snap off FFS.....


12kg lat raises...oh lawwwwd! 8kg is my top figure.....go beklet.....whoop..

FFS....I need to pull my finger out....:laugh:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Taekwondo.....was hard work my legs hate me this morning....

After a nice gentle hour of learning my new pattern it was time for 'proper' class.....warm up normal then it all went horribly wrong.

3 sets of running on spot with knees high enough to hit the pad, alternated with feet together squats x 10,15,20. Then you got a rest as the other peerson did it.

Then 3 sets of jumping high enough so knees hit the pad alternated with squats with other person pushing down on your shoulders x20

THEN 3 sets of strength back kicks, 10 on each leg, alternated with leg press x20, using the other person as resistance......all finished off with a cool down of a couple of patterns.

Twas brutal.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Taekwondo.....was hard work my legs hate me this morning....
> 
> After a nice gentle hour of learning my new pattern it was time for 'proper' class.....warm up normal then it all went horribly wrong.
> 
> ...


Fookin' ell....I would NOT be able to do that Beklet...waaaaaaayeeee too hard...running on the spot with high knees? I remember doing a lot of that in my military days and it was not pretty...and im in no hurry ever to do em again...lol..you Beklet, have my utmost respect and wahaaaaaayeeeeeee...gerrin..x


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Flubs said:


> Fookin' ell....I would NOT be able to do that Beklet...waaaaaaayeeee too hard...running on the spot with high knees? I remember doing a lot of that in my military days and it was not pretty...and im in no hurry ever to do em again...lol..you Beklet, have my utmost respect and wahaaaaaayeeeeeee...gerrin..x


Even worse when you can feel your belly wobbling...and for some things an impact level 4 sports bra is STILL not enough


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Beklet said:


> Even worse when you can feel your belly wobbling...and for some things an impact level 4 sports bra is STILL not enough


Oh god I know, I know! when I was doing leg presses today all I could feel was my stomach squishing up against my legs..eeeeuuuwwwww! totally regretting falling off the rails over xmas, and if I were truthful much before that too...sod...


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Back day...always fun with stiff peg legs from tkd hell....

Mobility shiz.....

Deads

40kg x5

50kg x5

60kg x5

70kg x5

80kg x5 no great improvement on last week but at least I didn't chicken out

Lat pulldown

40kg x12

47kg x10

54kg x 6

61kg x4 lost grip lol

Reverse pec deck

28.5kg 2x10

33kg x10

Dumbbell hammer curl

12kg x10

14kg x8

16kg x6

Preacher curl

8kg 2x10

10kg x10

Shrugs

20kg plates x10, 5 then I gor horrible cramp in my hand and couldn't hold it anymore 

Tried to do HIIT but legs not having it..

Dropped by a friends to drop off a birthday card and ended up going to pub for food....

Got jome to message from Bob as he'd broken down on way home so more dead lifting the motorbike into the van (and getting it out again at home)

Back quite sore lol off to bed....


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Very good workout there Bek ... especially the Deads

Hope you kept good form when dead lifting the motorbike !


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Greshie said:


> Very good workout there Bek ... especially the Deads
> 
> Hope you kept good form when dead lifting the motorbike !


Ha...quite difficult lifting it 18" into the van.....


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

WTF I haven't filled this in for a bit.........

17/1/14

Leg press

50kg x10

100kg x5

150kg x5

180kg x5

200kg x5 - and it felt bloody difficult...not chuffed..despite the sled alone being 50kg (and I don't count that)

Leg extension

55kg x12

65kg x10

75kg x8

Leg curl

27.5kg x12

34.5kg x10

41.5kg x8

Glute thing

45kg 2x10

Calf raise triset hell

100kg/bw/bw 3x10 of each

10 mins HIIT

Yesterday was TKD with 100 pulsed crunches, 100 knees up pulsed crunches (I only managed 60) and sparring..this after an hour of patterns....

Today.....have pulled a workout from a magazine, as this might make me actually follow it. Yes, rubbish logic....

Also have a delightful foot injury so no running for me..

Warm up mobility stuff inc. 5 mins crosstrainer. Yeah, I know...

Dumbbell shoulder press

12kg x10 (warmup)

16kg 3x10 - was bloody hard BUT I got the dumbbells up all by myself.... 

Plate front raise

10kg 3x10...not sure this wasn't too light but next plate up is 15kg and probably to heavy

Cable side lateral raises

3.75kg 3x10 - yes, weird weight increments....

Rear delt rope pulls

11.25kg x10

13.75kg x10

16.25kg x10 - supposed to be straight sets but was 'finding the weight'

Tricep pressdowns

16.25kg x10

18.75kg x10

21.25kg x10 - more weight searchage....

Incline dumbbell chest press

18kg 3x10 - lighter than usual but then I normally do this first....

Will ache tomorrow


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks like a good session there Beks ... well done!


----------

